# Lets All Write Our Predictions!



## LoisP

What day you think you will have baby:
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:
What do you think hair color will be:
What do you think eye color will be:
How much to you predict baby will weigh:

I know it's like impossible to predict, but it would be funny for us to do this, and come back and look how close we got it after baby is born! :D

Make sure you come back!! :D :flow:


----------



## LoisP

What day you think you will have baby: 23rd November (due 25th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs


----------



## emmi26

i swear baby is coming on halloween ( due 10th nov) 
hes a boy i already know 
blonde like my daughter 
blue 
8lbs 
this is fun !!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Ooh, good idea!

What day you think you will have baby: 27th October (due 22nd)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl - already know
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 4oz

It'll be good to look back and see how far off we all are!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

What day you think you will have baby: *Supposed to be 17th Dec but the twins I reckon will come on theeeee 10th i'm going to say!*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *I know, boy and girl. I had an inkling tho, and I was 100% sure a boy was in there.*
What do you think hair color will be: *Dark brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *Dark brown (I actually think they will both look exactly like my hubby and it will be like I had nothing to do with making them!)*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *I reckon they will be about 6lbs/6.5lbs each*

:happydance:


----------



## mum2bdec10

What day you think you will have baby: 7th December (due 11th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs (wishful thinking)


----------



## Shabutie

What day you think you will have baby: 14th Jan - due 11th Jan
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be:Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 6oz

Will be interesting to see. I can update the sex on 24th August!!


----------



## Kirst264

What day you think you will have baby: 18th October (due 22nd)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (team yellow though!)
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 4oz

Eek!! x


----------



## WhiteGeisha

What day you think you will have baby: I'm thinking early for some reason - 13 or 14 Oct
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (know this)
What do you think hair color will be: brown, light
What do you think eye color will be: doesn't this change? I'm saying bluey-green like daddy
How much to you predict baby will weigh: I think 7lbs 11oz


----------



## charli87

What day you think you will have baby: 14th November (due 12th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (team yellow though)
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 9oz


----------



## SisterRose

*What day you think you will have baby:* 28th August or the 7th September. I think she'll be early.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Girl.
*What do you think hair color will be:* Dark at birth, red later.
*What do you think eye color will be:* Blue
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb 14oz


----------



## mixedmama

What day you think you will have baby: 23rd september (EDD: 19/09)

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know it's a girl (but my initial guess was correct)

What do you think hair color will be: dark brown

What do you think eye color will be: brown

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 7


----------



## Tilliepink

What day you think you will have baby:EDD jan 7th I think I will have the baby dec 27th.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Im thinking boy.
What do you think hair color will be:Light brown
What do you think eye color will be:Light brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7.4


----------



## Mrs Cullen

errrrmmmm

November - ish
Im thinking 2 of the same sex
Brown hair
Brown eyes
Both between 5lb & 6lb


----------



## jogami

What day you think you will have baby: *27 October - elective c-sec*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy*
What do you think hair color will be: *Medium to dark brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *Brown (cos it's more dominant ) but i hope he has beautiful blue eyes like his Daddy!!!*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *3.5 kg's (7.7 lbs)*


----------



## pixydust

What day you think you will have baby: Monday 8th November... (EDD 12/11/10)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know he's a he :)
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue/Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7.7 lbs


----------



## CeriB

What day you think you will have baby: 25th Dec (due 17th Dec)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy - Gender scan on Friday :happydance:
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 7oz


----------



## Pixxie

What day you think you will have baby: 20th December
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue like daddy's
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Unfortunately because of OH being 6ft4 and weighing 10lbs+ when he was born I reckon I'm in for at least a 9 pounder! I really hope I'm wrong though and get a nice 8lb baby :)


----------



## FLUMPY1984

What day you think you will have baby: think he will be overdue around 25th september (due 19th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:i know a boy
What do you think hair color will be:bald..according to a 4d scan friday he has no hair folicles yet
What do you think eye color will be:hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh:between 8 and 9 pound (hes long)


----------



## mummy1912

What day you think you will have baby: 7th December (due 19th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (scan in two n a bit weeks though) :winkwink:
What do you think hair color will be: Brown (dominant gene)
What do you think eye color will be: Green (hope he/she takes after Daddy with blue eyes)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 9


----------



## Cookie1979

What day you think you will have baby: November 22nd
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm having a boy but already knew it was before it was confirmed at the scan.
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: In the region of 7lbs

I have brown hair and eyes, my fiance has blondy gingery hair and blue eyes, and we both have members of our family who are blonde, so I predict blonde, just a feeling I have.


----------



## 2016

What day you think you will have baby: *31st December*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
What do you think hair color will be:* Reddish brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs 4oz*


----------



## Trying4ababy

What day you think you will have baby:October 26th (Due 24th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
What do you think hair color will be:Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be:Blue  
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 2 oz


----------



## Kitten-B

I love it!

What day you think you will have baby: 9th November
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be:Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 5


----------



## KellyC75

This is a cute idea....:thumbup:

What day you think you will have baby: *6th Dec (elective C.section)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl (know already)*
What do you think hair color will be: *Blonde (like DS2)*
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue (like DS2)*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lb (DS2 was 9lb10oz*!:dohh:)


----------



## sazza

Such a lovely idea, Thanks :flower:

What day you think you will have baby: *17th November (due 11th)*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *We know its a boy!*
What do you think hair color will be: *Blonde (fair)*What do you think eye color will be: *Green*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lb 6oz*


----------



## Nessicle

What day you think you will have baby: 23 December (due 17 December by LMP, 19 by scan but they said not to change for sake of two days)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I already know I'm havin a girl!
What do you think hair color will be: browny blonde initially then blonder as she gets older
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 4oz


----------



## SilasLove

What day you think you will have baby: *November 13 (Due Nov. 10)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Girl - already know.*
What do you think hair color will be:* Blondish brown*
What do you think eye color will be:* Grey*
How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 6 to 7lbs*


----------



## zoe87

What day you think you will have baby: 22nd Dec ( mybday due date 17th dec)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: hopeing a girl
What do you think hair color will be: Black like his/her daddy
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 9


----------



## FayDanielle

What day you think you will have baby: 9th October. (due 3rd)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know shes a girl!
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown/black
What do you think eye color will be: blue.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6 lbs 11.


----------



## frsttimemommy

What day you think you will have baby: Oct 30 (due Nov. 3/4)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know boy but i knew before the scan!!
What do you think hair color will be: dirty blonde
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: at least 8lbs 9oz :)


----------



## Bambi1985

What day you think you will have baby: 19th Nov (Due 24th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Know it's a girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue/Grey
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 5oz

Although we're hoping she arrives on the 15th Nov - OH's birthday as well as his mums so it'd be 3 generations all on the same day!


----------



## Haych86

What day you think you will have baby: 1st December
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: its a boy :D
What do you think hair color will be: Dark Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 4oz


----------



## November1984

What day you think you will have baby: _November 23rd @ 39 weeks (like my c-section w/my first). _
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: _Girl._
What do you think hair color will be: _Blonde like my son._ 
What do you think eye color will be:_ Green, myself and OH + son have green eyes _
How much to you predict baby will weigh: _Smaller than my son was, probably 6 1/2 lbs._


----------



## SophiasMummy

What day you think you will have baby: 8th oct (due 20th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl i already know
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown and curly as me and FOB both have the same
What do you think eye color will be: blue once again as me and FOB have same
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 7oz


----------



## emmalouise079

What day do you think baby will be born? 6th Jan (due 31st Dec)
What sex will it be? I think BOY - find out in less than 2 weeks
What do you think hair colour will be? ginger! the gene is in both our families!!
What do you think eye colour will be? green/grey like daddy
How much do you predict baby will weigh? 8lb 5oz


----------



## newmommy23

What day you think you will have baby: Hoping for halloween due date! But I think she might be late.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (know this)
What do you think hair color will be: black like her daddys
What do you think eye color will be: most likely brown like dads, if she got my green eyes I would DIIIIE
How much to you predict baby will weigh: I'm going to guess 8lb


----------



## anna matronic

I think he will come on November 8th (Due November 10th)

I know he is already a boy!

I think he will have brown hair. (Both me and fob have brown)

I think he will have blue eyes (take after me I hope!!)

I think he will weigh 7lbs 2oz


----------



## louise1302

hmm i think boxing day (due xmas day)
i think boy
blonde
blue
8lb 7oz


----------



## Prinny

What day you think you will have baby: *I think my baby will be like a week or 8 days late 21nd November (due 13th)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:*I don't know but I think my baby will be a girl*
What do you think hair color will be:*Black*
What do you think eye color will be:*Brown*
How much to you predict baby will weigh:*6lbs 8oz*


----------



## jenmc226

What day you think you will have baby: Nov 1st (due Dec 6)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 5lb

I'm guessing this baby will pop out 5wks early. My last pregnancy was 6wks early.


----------



## mommyB

What day you think you will have baby:Due January 10th, but I have a feeling the end of December
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:I have a feeling girl (find out next month)
What do you think hair color will be:Brown 
What do you think eye color will be:I have blue eyes, hubby has brown, so more than likely our baby with have brown eyes (the more dominant gene)
How much to you predict baby will weigh:Between 8 and 9 pounds


----------



## kcw81

What day you think you will have baby: January 18 2010 (due 1/11)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8.5lbs 

how long do you think labor will last?
hopefully only 1 hour!


----------



## youngmum2b

What day you think you will have baby: OH-10-14 nov ME-17-19 nov (due 14 nov)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: hes a boy (already know)
What do you think hair color will be: OH-Blonde ME-Blacky/brown (dark)
What do you think eye color will be: OH-brown/hazel ME-blue/green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: OH-6.5 ME-7.4


I asked OH all the questions aswell lol, now we can see who got the closest prediction hehe


----------



## mummyconfused

What day you think you will have baby: I'm thinking early around 36wks
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (know this)
What do you think hair color will be: light maybe brown
What do you think eye color will be: I'm saying blue like daddy
How much to you predict baby will weigh: I think 8lbs 5oz heheheh I have BIG babies


----------



## chelleb2

What day you think you will have baby: 30th october (due 24th october)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know she's a girl
What do you think hair color will be: bald
What do you think eye color will be: green but not as dark green as mine
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb5


----------



## Happyhayley

I predict blonde with blue eyes just like my first son and I'm going to say 8 lbs since its a schedualed c-section a week early and my first son was almost exactly on time and he weighed 8lbs 8oz


----------



## Katumz

What day you think you will have baby: Oct.25th (due:oct22)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dirty blonde 
What do you think eye color will be: Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 6 oz


----------



## Mommy2Kian

What day you think you will have baby: december 25th :dohh:
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
What do you think hair color will be:dark brown 
What do you think eye color will be:dark grey then change to brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 81b 4 :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## LoisP

Need to update mine! When i wrote my prediction we didn't know the sex, and i predicted a little girl! I was wrong wrong wrong and now know we are having a BOY! :blue: still agree with other predictions though :) :D


----------



## Ju_bubbs

What day you think you will have baby: 19th dec (Due 4th Jan)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
What do you think hair color will be:Brown
What do you think eye color will be: considering most babies are born with blue eyes because melanin which is a brownish pigment that adds colour to your hair, eyes, and skin doesn't full "deposit" in the eyes' iris when a baby is first born. Hence, they appear blue. So i'll say blue, but turning brown later!
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 6oz


----------



## naomicourt

What day you think you will have baby: 30th Dec (Due 26th Dec)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
What do you think hair color will be:Blonde
What Color eyes: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 13oz


----------



## Ashtons mummy

What day you think you will have baby: 8th jan (due 17th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 7oz


----------



## majm1241

What day you think you will have baby: USA Thanksgiving Day (In our families it seems we are almost all born on some Special/Memoriable Day)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
What do you think hair color will be:Light Brownish with a tint of Red like Jace had at birth
What do you think eye color will be:Brown like Daddy's (all his kids have his eyes)
How much to you predict baby will weigh:6 lbs.


----------



## whoops

What day you think you will have baby: 6th February (due Jan 29th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Black initially, but will go blond as he grows
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Around 8lbs


----------



## bekki_d18

1. 18th January 2011 (EDD 26.01.11)
2. Boy (dont know yet)
3.Black (possible afro)
4. Dark Brown
5. Hoping about 8lbs


----------



## abstersmum

What day you think you will have baby: 1st feb due 15th jan
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:girl dont know yet
What do you think hair color will be:strawberry blonde
What do you think eye color will be:green/blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:9 lbs


----------



## dollyminxture

What day you think you will have baby: 29th dec (due 28th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy, find out in 2 weeks :)
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown (like me and daddy)
What do you think eye color will be: hazel (like me and daddy)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 12oz

lets see how accurate this is! 22weeks to wait!


----------



## Tanara

What day you think you will have baby: January 1st 2011
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I want a girl, And i think girl. But im going to say Boy just cause im not sure lol.
What do you think hair color will be:Dark Dark Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8+


----------



## Eskimobabys

What day you think you will have baby: November 1st(dd nov. 9th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:GIRL!
What do you think hair color will be:Black
What do you think eye color will be:Brown(hoping for green/hazel)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 5oz


----------



## LoisP

Can't wait to come back here and look how close i was :D


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ju_bubbs said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 19th dec (Due 4th Jan)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
> What do you think hair color will be:Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: considering most babies are born with blue eyes because melanin which is a brownish pigment that adds colour to your hair, eyes, and skin doesn't full "deposit" in the eyes' iris when a baby is first born. Hence, they appear blue. So i'll say blue, but turning brown later!
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 6oz

Update to say i was right on the sex! Girl was confirmed at my scan last week, now to wait for the rest of the predictinos!! lol


----------



## MrsEngland

What day you think you will have baby:I think 28th december dunno why though lol
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
What do you think hair color will be:Probably blonde when they are born
What do you think eye color will be:hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lbs12oz


----------



## mummyclo

What day you think you will have baby:1 week late so 8th December
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:I know its a boy
What do you think hair color will be:Brown
What do you think eye color will be:Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:6lbs 11


----------



## Claireyh

What day you think you will have baby: 30th November
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:I know he's a he!
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 10oz


----------



## Ley

What day you think you will have baby: Feb 2nd
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 9ozs


----------



## nanitchi

What day you think you will have baby:11 Feb (predicted 17 Feb.. but likely to be early)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (14 week nub scan tech said 70% girl)
What do you think hair color will be: mmm.. dark brown or brown
What do you think eye color will be: brown/green mix
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 3kg.. lol


----------



## PixieBelle

What day you think you will have baby: 20th Feb (due 23rd Feb)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A boy (next scan will let us know!)
What do you think hair color will be: Medium brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 7oz 

Now to wait and see what the future holds!


----------



## MrsMcT

What day you think you will have baby: Saturday 22nd January (due 19th, but like it's Dad I'm sure it will never be on time!)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A girl (not really bothered but have an inkling!)
What do you think hair color will be: Medium brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue (and then hazel)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8.3 lb


----------



## mommyB

What day you think you will have baby: Due January 10th, but I think early January (sorry can't think of an exact day)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We know boy
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Hoping for blue, but will probably be brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs3oz


----------



## luvbug

What day you think you will have baby: Dr says: nov 30th, BUT i have a feeling shes coming a bit ealier! 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Its a girl! 
What do you think hair color will be:Brown like mommy and daddy
What do you think eye color will be:Im hoping for my mothers or fathers eye colour ( Blue or Green) but she'll probly end up with brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh:6-7lbs, Hubby and I were small when both born


----------



## 2ndtimer

What day you think you will have baby: 12th feb, (due 3rd march)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: i think boy
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 6oz

how much fun


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

What day do you think you will have baby: Either a week before Christmas or new years (EDD x-mas day)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm pretty sure boy
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8.5-9lbs


----------



## pinkneon

What day you think you will have baby: 15th January (due 11th) or prem if girl - runs in family
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl - though everyone else thinks boy!
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue probably - but would like to think Baby will continue my green eyes
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Oooh ... Well judging by the rest of my family 9lbs if boy or 5lbs for girl (or less depending on if prem)


----------



## MattsMommy

What day you think you will have baby:Nov 28 in the evening 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A boy 
What do you think hair color will be: Light reddish Brown 
What do you think eye color will be:brown 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lbs


----------



## MOMMY.TO.BE

I know the sex of me and my husbands first child but im not sure what the features will be i was a blue eyed blonde before i dyed my hair black and my husband was a blonde haired brown eyes boy so im really hoping that our son has blonde hair and blue eyes!!!! I know he will be tall from all the ultrasound pictures his legs are long and his feet are huge!!! But we will see feb 2011


----------



## EmyDra

I like this thread!

What day you think you will have baby: Goodness...December 15th (due 28th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: a...girl
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: bluey green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 9oz

I can already bet that ALL my predictions are wrong XD wishful thinking that I won't go overdue! My predictions are based on my mums first pregnancy a.k.a Me :haha:

If It's a boy I think he'll come on new years day, be 9lbs and have dark hair. Bluey green eyes still though.


----------



## stephaniexx

What day you think you will have baby: Shes due November 27th but I've had a placental abruption so I think she'll come maybe end of October, or even sooner depending on my growth scans :(
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: She's a girlie :)
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Around 6lbs


----------



## lottie77

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby:8th January
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Black
> What do you think eye color will be: Dark blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 14 oz
> 
> Love this thread really fun :kiss: can't wait to look back and see how accurate my predictions were :thumbup:


----------



## minkymoo

What day you think you will have baby: Feb 14th (due 7th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A boy 
What do you think hair color will be: Mid brown (I am dark blonde, daddy is dark brown)
What do you think eye color will be: bright blue, like both of us.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6.13


----------



## Pink-Mummy

What day you think you will have baby: 22nd Dec (due 31st)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already told - little girl
What do you think hair color will be: black
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 11oz


----------



## newmommy23

newmommy23 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Hoping for halloween due date! But I think she might be late.
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (know this)
> What do you think hair color will be: black like her daddys
> What do you think eye color will be: most likely brown like dads, if she got my green eyes I would DIIIIE
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: I'm going to guess 8lb


I'm scheduled a c-section on halloween, but she might be here sooner! :flower:


----------



## kazpeza

What day you think you will have baby: 17th january 2011 (due 13th Jan)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I predict a boy 
What do you think hair color will be: black
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 2oz


----------



## Lucky.M

What day you think you will have baby: 18th January - due 25th January
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (we already know)
What do you think hair color will be: light brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs 1 oz


----------



## Natsku

What day you think you will have baby: 30th Jan (due 23rd)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Blond 
What do you think eye color will be: Hmm I think blue 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 3.5kg


----------



## bekxsta

What day you think you will have baby:2nd Feb 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy 
What do you think hair color will be: Dark Brown
What do you think eye color will be:Hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lb 5oz


----------



## bekxsta

bekxsta said:


> What day you think you will have baby:2nd Feb
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Dark Brown
> What do you think eye color will be:Hazel
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lb 5oz

Did not go to plan lol i will get the hang of this


----------



## WanaBaba

What day you think you will have baby: 5th January. Due 1st January
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (just have a realy strong feeling!)
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 2oz

Hehe this is fun :)


----------



## MrsMcT

MrsMcT said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Saturday 22nd January (due 19th, but like it's Dad I'm sure it will never be on time!)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A girl (not really bothered but have an inkling!)
> What do you think hair color will be: Medium brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue (and then hazel)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8.3 lb

First prediction correct - Its a girl! :cloud9:


----------



## Samaraj

What day you think you will have baby: 1st of Jan - Due the 3rd
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I already know its a boy
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown but hopefully green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 6oz (just like mum and dad)


----------



## Love3Hope4

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby:
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:
> What do you think hair color will be:
> What do you think eye color will be:
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:
> 
> I know it's like impossible to predict, but it would be funny for us to do this, and come back and look how close we got it after baby is born! :D :flow:

Ok....my predictions are this: I think baby will come late and be a March baby. And I'm gonna throw in a week day delivery, probably a Thursday. I am CONVINCED I am having a girl (we will know on Oct 13)!! I think, and hope, that baby will have dark brown/black hair with brown eyes (husband is half Korean). I want to say baby will be 8lbs 4oz. I was an 8lb'er and so was DH. My first 2 children were 8+lbs (the 3rd came early but would've been close to 9lbs if he'd kept baking). But this is my first baby with DH so I may be off with that one. 

Now I'm going to write down on paper what I put here, just to see how close I was when delivery rolls around!!!!

This was a fun thread!! Thanks!!


----------



## Love3Hope4

[/QUOTE]


I'm scheduled a c-section on halloween, but she might be here sooner! :flower:[/QUOTE]


My 1st born was 8 days late and arrived on Halloween!! It makes for such a fun birthday each year!! She'll be 13 this year and has yet to do the typical "I hate my holiday birthday" spill.


----------



## LoisP

Want to update mine!!

Had a bit of a scare with little man and have been told he's probably going to be early, but should be ok until full term.
So i'm due November 25th, but i have an amazingly strong feeling i'm going to have him on the 6th November... I'll be 37+2. 
And i think he'll be little bubbie, about 6lbs 3.


----------



## rabbitswife10

What day you think you will have baby: january 25th, due feb 3
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl, already know
What do you think hair color will be: light brown
What do you think eye color will be: i'm thinking brown, but hopefully gray like my 3yr old 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 7oz

This is fun :winkwink:


----------



## rabbitswife10

I'm scheduled a c-section on halloween, but she might be here sooner! :flower:[/QUOTE]


My 1st born was 8 days late and arrived on Halloween!! It makes for such a fun birthday each year!! She'll be 13 this year and has yet to do the typical "I hate my holiday birthday" spill.[/QUOTE]

my 16 year old has been hating her birthday since she was 12....i'm hoping she out grows it very soon... ugh :sulk:


----------



## charlotte1990

What day you think you will have baby: 22nd feb day after my due date and sisters birthday :)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (find out on the 5th hopefully)
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown/Black
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lbs 2oz 

I probably wrong about it all lol x


----------



## secretbaby

What day you think you will have baby:end december - 14 th January 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (i was going to put boy as I have had 2 so statistically but everyone says girl and i can only think of a girl name!) 
What do you think hair color will be: Blondie ginger 
What do you think eye color will be: Blue Staying blue 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6 llb... or bigger!!! (brothers were 4llb and 2llb 4 oz but scan says this baby is a biggie!) 

Dates - i am trying to be postive as we lost our last son at 27 weeks gest.


----------



## Cloberella

What day you think you will have baby: I have a feeling I will be overdue, so I'm saying 27th March.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I have a feeling it's a Boy.
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 5oz


----------



## LoisP

secretbaby said:


> What day you think you will have baby:end december - 14 th January
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (i was going to put boy as I have had 2 so statistically but everyone says girl and i can only think of a girl name!)
> What do you think hair color will be: Blondie ginger
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue Staying blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6 llb... or bigger!!! (brothers were 4llb and 2llb 4 oz but scan says this baby is a biggie!)
> 
> Dates - i am trying to be postive as we lost our last son at 27 weeks gest.

:hugs: i'm so sorry for your loss hun x


----------



## lynzlogan

What day you think you will have baby: March 21st (due 15th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Another boy
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 1oz (Leo was 5lb 10oz full term)


----------



## KittenKat

What day you think you will have baby: *Either early and April 1st or late and April 10th*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Current gut feeling is Boy*
What do you think hair color will be: *Darkish brown at birth changing to blonde*
What do you think eye color will be:* Blue at birth and likely changing to blue/green like siblings have*
How much to you predict baby will weigh:* ooo toughie.....8lb 11oz*


----------



## kerry1904

Loving this thread!

What day you think you will have baby: Baby due Jan 25th, think baby will come 1st/2d Feb
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (we are team yellow but think I saw a cheeky flash of boys bits at the scan)

What do you think hair color will be: Light brown turning blonde

What do you think eye color will be: Blue at birth and probably change to a very light brown like Daddy
How much to you predict baby will weigh: I think 7lbs 4oz

xxxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

Great Thread!

What day you think you will have baby: Jan 25th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: (Team Yellow) Guess is Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark
What do you think eye color will be: Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 3oz


----------



## kerry1904

Loving this thread! (posted twice as the yellow was too faint).....sorry

What day you think you will have baby: Baby due Jan 25th, think baby will come 1st/2d Feb

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (we are team yellow but think I saw a cheeky flash of boys bits at the scan)

What do you think hair color will be: Light brown turning blonde

What do you think eye color will be: Blue at birth and probably change to a very light brown like Daddy

How much to you predict baby will weigh: I think 7lbs 4oz

xxxx


----------



## TattooedMama

What day you think you will have baby: Bay is due-Feb. 7th...I think baby will come the last few days of January

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm positive it's a girl, we find out next week.

What do you think hair color will be: Dirty blonde or strawberry blonde

What do you think eye color will be: Blue/green

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 14oz


----------



## Tasha360

What day you think you will have baby: its twins and my daughter was early so im saying about 4 weeks early 3rd March

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: 1 boy 1 girl

What do you think hair color will be: light brown

What do you think eye color will be: dark blue grey

How much to you predict baby will weigh: about 6lbs


----------



## sarbo

Haha...great thread. Let's see how wrong I can get it! lol

What day you think you will have baby: DD 14th March but I think it'll come on the 10th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Guessing at a boy
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 9oz


----------



## Teej543

Ohh how fun!
*What day you think you will have baby:*March 8th (Baby is due March 1st)
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:*I have a feeling it's going to be a girly! :) 
*What do you think hair color will be:*Darkish, most likely Brown
*What do you think eye color will be:*Brown
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:*I'm gonna say 8lbs 4


----------



## alynn6758

What day you think you will have baby: Around March 15-20th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Thinking/Hoping Girl
What do you think hair color will be: I hope Brown, but prob will change to Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue might change to Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: about 6-7lbs I hope!


----------



## Pippasdvision

1. EIther feb 27th or march 5th Due third
2. Dont know yet but think boy
3. Ash Blonde probably
4. Green hazel
5. 9-10 lb hopefully not any more


----------



## LoisP

*Come back, and let us know if you was right when you've had your babies! I was completely wrong!! *



LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 23rd November (due 25th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Hazel
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs


*Well my first prediction was wrong wrong wrong. He has blonde/brown/slight gingery hair and blue eyes*



LoisP said:


> Want to update mine!!
> 
> Had a bit of a scare with little man and have been told he's probably going to be early, but should be ok until full term.
> So i'm due November 25th, but i have an amazingly strong feeling i'm going to have him on the 6th November... I'll be 37+2.
> And i think he'll be little bubbie, about 6lbs 3.

*And my updated prediction was wrong too
He was born 30th november 
and was 7lbs 5

was very bad at predicting lol*


----------



## Eskimobabys

Eskimobabys said:


> What day you think you will have baby: November 1st(dd nov. 9th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:GIRL!
> What do you think hair color will be:Black
> What do you think eye color will be:Brown(hoping for green/hazel)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 5oz

Born Nov.11th 11:27am
HAIR: blackish brown (like me) 
EYE :brown (they look hazel but time will tell)
WEIGHT:7lbs 60z


----------



## SisterRose

SisterRose said:


> *What day you think you will have baby:* 28th August or the 7th September. I think she'll be early.
> *If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Girl.
> *What do you think hair color will be:* Dark at birth, red later.
> *What do you think eye color will be:* Blue
> *How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb 14oz

ooo

Born - 4th September, early!
Gender - Girl
Hair - Blonde
Eyes - Blue
Weight - 6lb 2oz! (phew, glad wasnt 7lb 14 :haha: )


----------



## twinmummy06

this will be awesome to see how close some of your guesses were ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Anna1982

What day you think you will have baby: early due 22 june i think may 29
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy and girl
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh thinking 6lb 8 and 6lb 9


----------



## mummyclo

mummyclo said:


> What day you think you will have baby:1 week late so 8th December
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:I know its a boy
> What do you think hair color will be:Brown
> What do you think eye color will be:Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:6lbs 11

So i was quite wrong! 

He was born on 29-11-10(3 days early!) weighing 7lb9!
Eye and hair colour was right :)


----------



## xxsweetkisses

What day you think you will have baby: I reckon my little lady wil be early and will be here on the 10th april =)

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I Know she is a girl

What do you think hair color will be: Dark Brown

What do you think eye color will be: Blue eyes

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 6oz


----------



## Bocket

What day you think you will have baby: Due 25th May- I think it'll be 28th May or sometime over bank holiday weekend
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Hazel / Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 12

Although my gran is pretty convinced I'm having a boy and he'll arrive on 7th May...wait and see!


----------



## baby030611

What day you think you will have baby:  Due 11th June , and think will be either a week early so 4th June or a day late 12th June lol dunno why?? 

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:  A girl I think 

What do you think hair color will be:  Either blonde then turn to dark brown like I did or just dark brown 

What do you think eye color will be:  Brown like FOB but hoping blue like me! 


How much to you predict baby will weigh:  6' 5 or 7'2 if a day late 

I wanna know how right I am already!! Lol


----------



## miss cakes

What day you think you will have baby: Due the 26th may but im having c section so i reckon around the 18th may

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A girl this is more wishful thinking that any feelings i got lol

What do you think hair color will be: probably bald like my other 2 were haha maybe a bit of blonde turning brown

What do you think eye color will be: green like bubbas dad


How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb

bet im totally wrong but we shall see!


----------



## SilasLove

SilasLove said:


> What day you think you will have baby: *November 13 (Due Nov. 10)*
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Girl - already know.*
> What do you think hair color will be:* Blondish brown*
> What do you think eye color will be:* Grey*
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 6 to 7lbs*

My little girl was born November 8, she has dark brown hair. She does have grayish-blue eyes. She was 6lbs 15.8oz when she was born.


----------



## Bambi1985

Bambi1985 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 19th Nov (Due 24th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Know it's a girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Dark Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue/Grey
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 5oz
> 
> Although we're hoping she arrives on the 15th Nov - OH's birthday as well as his mums so it'd be 3 generations all on the same day!

LO was born on 5th December and weighed 8lb 2oz so my guess was completely wrong!


----------



## MrsPoodle

What day you think you will have baby: 2nd June (Due 24th May)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Think it's a boy, but we find out on wednesday!
What do you think hair color will be: Fair
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb, 11oz


----------



## Mother of 4

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby:
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:
> What do you think hair color will be:
> What do you think eye color will be:
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:
> 
> I know it's like impossible to predict, but it would be funny for us to do this, and come back and look how close we got it after baby is born! :D :flow:

What day you think you will have baby: June 4 2011 (Sat)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (scan on the 14th of jan)
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue/grey
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 5lbs 12 oz


----------



## Lover

What day you think you will have baby: *12/05/2011*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
What do you think hair color will be: *Dark*
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue at first then green/hazel later.*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs+*

We shall see! xx


----------



## bump#1

What day you think you will have baby: *23rd June - due 18th June*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy*
What do you think hair color will be: *Dark, though I may be cursed with the ginger gene* :D
What do you think eye color will be: *Brown, then bluey/green*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *7lbs 8*


This is fun. Can't wait to see how many I get right


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

What day you think you will have baby: Sat 7th (due 2nd)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (Already know)
What do you think hair color will be: Dark Blonde/light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 13 :thumbup:


----------



## newmommy23

newmommy23 said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: Hoping for halloween due date! But I think she might be late.
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (know this)
> What do you think hair color will be: black like her daddys
> What do you think eye color will be: most likely brown like dads, if she got my green eyes I would DIIIIE
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: I'm going to guess 8lb
> 
> 
> I'm scheduled a c-section on halloween, but she might be here sooner! :flower:Click to expand...

Born: November 6th, 2010
Sex: still a girl :p
Hair color: black!
Eye color: dark green!
Weight: 6lb 16oz

I was wrong about date and weight lol...her eye color too lol


----------



## Natsku

Natsku said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 30th Jan (due 23rd)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Blond
> What do you think eye color will be: Hmm I think blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 3.5kg

Well I was wrong in everything but eye colour!
Baby was born on the 1st of of Feb. Turned out to be a girl, had brown hair and weighed 4065g! But has my blue eyes anyway and I think the hair is starting to go lighter now so may end up blond after all.


----------



## SiBelle

What day you think you will have baby: July 30 (due July 23) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm thinking boy
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: I hope blue like daddy, but will more than likely be brown like me
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9 lbs


----------



## kimmy04

What day you think you will have baby: June 22nd (due June 25th) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Know its a boy
What do you think hair color will be: very very blonde!
What do you think eye color will be: Bright blue like me and daddy!
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9 lbs (OH and his brothers were all over 10)


----------



## pinkneon

pinkneon said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 15th January (due 11th) or prem if girl - runs in family
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl - though everyone else thinks boy!
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue probably - but would like to think Baby will continue my green eyes
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: Oooh ... Well judging by the rest of my family 9lbs if boy or 5lbs for girl (or less depending on if prem)

Baby was born 7th December - 5 weeks early
I had a baby girl!
She doesn't have much hair - being prem, and hasn't lost her baby hair yet, but there is evidence of blonde hair!
She has blue eyes
She weighed 4lbs 8oz


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

newly-wed77 said:


> Ooh, good idea!
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: 27th October (due 22nd)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl - already know
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 4oz
> 
> It'll be good to look back and see how far off we all are!!

Well this was mine.... and this is how it actually turned out.....

What day you think you will have baby: 27th October (due 22nd) She actually came on 6th November!!!
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl - already know
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde - hard to tell! eyelashes and eyebrows are blonde, hair sometimes looks blonde, sometimes brown!
What do you think eye color will be: Blue - correct!
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 4oz - pfft, I wish! She was 8lbs 15oz!!


----------



## tinysqueeze

What day you think you will have baby: May 25th (due June 7th) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We are having a BOY!
What do you think hair color will be: Red
What do you think eye color will be: Green, like his father
How much to you predict baby will weigh: around 6 and a half, 7lbs.


----------



## abstersmum

abstersmum said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 1st feb due 15th jan
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:girl dont know yet
> What do you think hair color will be:strawberry blonde
> What do you think eye color will be:green/blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:9 lbs

Well I wasn't far off born 26.1.11, girl with strawberry blonde hair blue eyes the only surprise was how tiny she was as I was told to expect a big baby, she was 7lbs 8


----------



## PinkP

What day you think you will have baby: due date! - August 14th) ?
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A Girl?
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde? (like Mum!)
What do you think eye color will be: Blue? (Mum & Dad!)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: around 7 lbs?


----------



## twinmummy06

What day you think you will have baby: due 18th May 2011, guessing i'll go late - 28th May 2011
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: know its a girl
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs


----------



## princesscutex

What day you think you will have baby: 31 may (due 12th june) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:already know its a girl
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 8oz


----------



## ilvmylbug

What day you think you will have baby: DD is 8/11, but I say the 17th - just for the heck of it! :D
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm thinking girl!
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown, but I'm hoping for another hazel!
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs

:happydance:


----------



## katratrina

What day you think you will have baby: due 6th june, but think i will have baby on 12th of june
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: don't know, guessing Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: ummm 9lb 5oz


----------



## SugarBeth

Hmm...I'm gonna do what I'd "like" to happen, instead of what I think/afraid will (mainly applies to the weight guess :haha:)

What day you think you will have baby: July 2nd
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue (at least to start with)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lbs, 12 oz...*crosses fingers*


----------



## carterclan02

What day you think you will have baby:July 31
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Boy
What do you think hair color will be:Blonde
What do you think eye color will be:Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lbs 12oz


----------



## rachyh1990

What day you think you will have baby:June 21st (due 30th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Boy
What do you think hair color will be:Brown
What do you think eye color will be:Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lbs 9oz


----------



## ProudMommy26

What day you think you will have baby: 7th August
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (although my gut feeling says boy, but because I have two girls already I'm going for girl again)
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 10 oz


----------



## whoops

whoops said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 6th February (due Jan 29th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Black initially, but will go blond as he grows
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: Around 8lbs

Wow... so weird looking back at this now!

I got 2/5 right!

Lily was born on the 5th of February at 9.28pm, so I was 2 and a half hours out!

She has big blue eyes and a head full of blonde hair and she only weighed 5lbs 14oz.


----------



## Vicki_g

What day you think you will have baby: 12th August (due 6th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (but I change my mind daily)
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown/hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 3oz 

Can't wait to check back in 5 months or so and find out how wrong I am!!


----------



## JLFKJS

What day you think you will have baby: I'm gonna say July 16 (My due date) or the day after (wishful thinking)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Its a girl 
What do you think hair color will be: Red/ Strawberry blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 4oz


----------



## Mark&Annie

What day you think you will have baby: 27th July
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 5oz


----------



## Barnesmaries

18th August (due 16th)
Girl
Brown
Brown
8lbs+

:)


----------



## theresarhuebb

What day you think you will have baby: (due date 21st may) 25th may
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 5oz


----------



## Emz_number3

What day you think you will have baby: wednesday
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy?
What do you think hair color will be: light brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 12oz


----------



## J23

What day you think you will have baby: 16 June (due 17 June) although I had a dream last night that she was born 22nd June
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: It's a GIRL
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown, almost black
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 3oz


----------



## naomicourt

naomicourt said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 30th Dec (Due 26th Dec)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
> What do you think hair color will be:Blonde
> What Color eyes: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 13oz

Well 2 out of 4 isn't bad! lol


----------



## Sooz

What day you think you will have baby: June 3rd
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know...:pink:
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb3


----------



## MrsEngland

MrsEngland said:


> What day you think you will have baby:I think 28th december dunno why though lol
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
> What do you think hair color will be:Probably blonde when they are born
> What do you think eye color will be:hazel
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lbs12oz

Well she was born december 26th so 2 days out. She is a she so got that right (and i did this before i knew the sex), she has really dark hair so that was wrong, she has blue eyes at the minute but all tiny ones do and she weighed 7lbs8oz so 4oz off.
Not totally wrong but not great lol.


----------



## LoisP

MrsEngland said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby:I think 28th december dunno why though lol
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
> What do you think hair color will be:Probably blonde when they are born
> What do you think eye color will be:hazel
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lbs12oz
> 
> Well she was born december 26th so 2 days out. She is a she so got that right (and i did this before i knew the sex), she has really dark hair so that was wrong, she has blue eyes at the minute but all tiny ones do and she weighed 7lbs8oz so 4oz off.
> Not totally wrong but not great lol.Click to expand...

better than i did lol


----------



## LoisP

charli87 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 14th November (due 12th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (team yellow though)
> What do you think hair color will be: dark brown
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 9oz

wow just seen this from first page and you got weight and date right! :D


----------



## MrsEngland

LoisP said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby:I think 28th december dunno why though lol
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
> What do you think hair color will be:Probably blonde when they are born
> What do you think eye color will be:hazel
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lbs12oz
> 
> Well she was born december 26th so 2 days out. She is a she so got that right (and i did this before i knew the sex), she has really dark hair so that was wrong, she has blue eyes at the minute but all tiny ones do and she weighed 7lbs8oz so 4oz off.
> Not totally wrong but not great lol.Click to expand...
> 
> better than i did lolClick to expand...

Lol pure fluke.


----------



## Samaraj

Samaraj said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 1st of Jan - Due the 3rd
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I already know its a boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Brown but hopefully green
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 6oz (just like mum and dad)

Well I got one (although I already knew )

But looks like he has Green eyes :D


----------



## Fascination

What day you think you will have baby: 30th August (due 23rd)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Dirty Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 8oz


----------



## jocelynmarie

What day you think you will have baby: Aug 27th (due the 29th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl fingers x'd
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown like me
What do you think eye color will be: Blue (but will turn to brown)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 8 oz


----------



## LadyHutch

I am 13+4

Gender: Now, girl. 
Birthday: 8/27 (due date 8/26...they will induce me I'm sure)
Hair: Blond like DH
Eyes: Brown like mine
Weight: 7lb 3oz (same as my son)
Length 19.5 in.


----------



## aussiettc

What day you think you will have baby: 23rd May(due 2nd June)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown almost black
What do you think eye color will be: Blue maybe turning brown or hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 9oz 

Fxed i get something right


----------



## Serenity13

What day you think you will have baby:July 18th - due the 22nd
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8.4


----------



## Emma 21

What day you think you will have baby: *due 11th july but i am convinced it will be 30th june*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:*dont know yet but think it is a girl*
What do you think hair color will be:*dark brown to begin with lightening to a moussy blonde just like what happened to my two boys*
What do you think eye color will be:*brown like my first born*
How much to you predict baby will weigh:
*seven and a half pound*


----------



## aries5486

What day you think you will have baby:Due 14th July but section booked for 7th July but i think ill go before and have him on the 6th july dunno y!!
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Hes a Boy 
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 7oz


----------



## jenmc226

jenmc226 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Nov 1st (due Dec 6)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> What do you think hair color will be: brown
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 5lb
> 
> I'm guessing this baby will pop out 5wks early. My last pregnancy was 6wks early.

I had a 6lb 10oz baby girl on Nov 29th (39wks). Blonde hair (though, mostly bald) blue eyes.

I was NOT expecting to make it to my scheduled C-section. That sure was a suprise. Having made it that far I was expecting to have an 8lb baby. Instead I had a teeny little thing.


----------



## LittlePeople

What day you think you will have baby: _15th May 2011 ~ Its her Due Date, and it also just happens to be OH & I's 2year anniversary! So I think she might be a monkey and turn up on time_

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: _Team_ :pink:

What do you think hair color will be: _Dark brown (like mine)_

What do you think eye color will be: _Green (like OH's & Mine)_

How much to you predict baby will weigh: _8lb 12oz (No idea why, its just a number that sticks in my mind)_


----------



## pollywolly123

What day you think you will have baby: Due the 23rd but i think bubba will arrive on the 21st August

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think its a girl but we're staying team yellow

What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown 

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 7 (dont know why lol!)


----------



## minkymoo

bekki_d18 said:


> 1. 18th January 2011 (EDD 26.01.11)
> 2. Boy (dont know yet)
> 3.Black (possible afro)
> 4. Dark Brown
> 5. Hoping about 8lbs

Bekki indeed had a baby boy, 5 days late on 31st January, weighing 8lbs 3oz, he has dark brown eyes and black hair so a really close guess!



minkymoo said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Feb 14th (due 7th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Mid brown (I am dark blonde, daddy is dark brown)
> What do you think eye color will be: bright blue, like both of us.
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6.13

Dave came late on Feb 16th (due on 7th), she is a girl now named Niamh, with mid brown/auburn hair, blue eyes and weighing 8lb 4.5 oz so a lot bigger than I was expecting!


----------



## MiissDior

charli87 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 14th November (due 12th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (team yellow though)
> What do you think hair color will be: dark brown
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 9oz

:shock:
you got due date and weight right 
wow....impressed​


----------



## LoisP

bump xx


----------



## RaspberryK

What day you think you will have baby: 12th September (Due 1st/2nd)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (Team Yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: Dark when born then blonde then dark -
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lbs

x


----------



## hayley x

What day you think you will have baby: 12th September (Due 26th) - planned induction -cheat
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (Team Yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 12oz


----------



## allaboard

What day you think you will have baby: 17th or 18th October (even though my new EDD is 3rd, that would make it the immaculate conception, so am sticking with my date of 10th. The number 7 and 8 figure heavily in our family birthdays , hence my prediction)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (Team Yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde fluff, or probably bald like i was actually (even though DS was dark haired....diff father who had dark hair though. My partner now is fair).
What do you think eye color will be: Blue for sure
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 10oz maybe into the 9lbs!


----------



## Frecks

What day do you think you'll have your baby?: 6th October (due 26th September)
What sex?: girl - hopefully will find out in 9 days!
Hair colour: dark brown like mummy
Eye colour: brown - me and oh both have brown eyes
Weight: 8lb 4oz - I dontknow why, I've just always had this weight in my head!


----------



## Treelo

What day you think you will have baby: 7th October EDD 23rd but have gone early on my last 2 and according to MW and GP will go early again this time.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (Team Yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown/dark blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 2oz


----------



## babyhopesxx

What day you think you will have baby: 2 October (due 26 September)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (team yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 5oz (as a guess, DS was 10lb 1.5oz!!)


----------



## tayna77

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby:
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:
> What do you think hair color will be:
> What do you think eye color will be:
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:
> I know it's like impossible to predict, but it would be funny for us to do this, and come back and look how close we got it after baby is born! :D
> 
> Make sure you come back!! :D :flow:

a> Friday (nov 4th)
b> female
c> redish brown
d> hazel 
e> 7lbs 2 oz

i sure hope im right ! lol:cloud9:


----------



## Katiie

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby:
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:
> What do you think hair color will be:
> What do you think eye color will be:
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:
> 
> I know it's like impossible to predict, but it would be funny for us to do this, and come back and look how close we got it after baby is born! :D
> 
> Make sure you come back!! :D :flow:

What day you think you will have baby: 12th October (due 14th Oct)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy :) (staying :yellow: )
What do you think hair color will be: black/dark brown 
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8.7lb

Big boy baby! Haha


----------



## Kittifer

What day you think you will have baby: Sunday july 24th
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 12oz


----------



## RoxyRoo

What day you think you will have baby: 14th October (due 10th!)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'll guess girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown/black
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 9oz


----------



## tlh97990

What day you think you will have baby: November 1st (due Nov 8th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy (hope to find out soon)
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be:blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:8 lbs


----------



## SugarBeth

SugarBeth said:


> Hmm...I'm gonna do what I'd "like" to happen, instead of what I think/afraid will (mainly applies to the weight guess :haha:)
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: July 2nd
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
> What do you think hair color will be: brown
> What do you think eye color will be: blue (at least to start with)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lbs, 12 oz...*crosses fingers*

So far I'm wrong for at least one - we found out that it's a girl! Still about 8 weeks until we find out the rest though.


----------



## girlygirl:)

What day you think you will have baby:26th of Oct (Due 23rd)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I don't know..but girl
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb


----------



## tjw

What day you think you will have baby: 22nd August (due 21st)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We're having a boy 
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown at birth, turning blond after a few months
What do you think eye color will be: Grey/Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 6oz


----------



## Nessicle

Nessicle said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 23 December (due 17 December by LMP, 19 by scan but they said not to change for sake of two days)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I already know I'm havin a girl!
> What do you think hair color will be: browny blonde initially then blonder as she gets older
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 4oz

First time I've looked back on this! 

So actual was 

29 December, definitely a girl, blue eyes and brown hair thats getting lighter, currently browny blond! 

She weighed 8lb 15oz and delivered by c section as she got stuck!


----------



## shyla1987

What day you think you will have baby: 17th September
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:already know girl lol
What do you think hair color will be:blonde
What do you think eye color will be:brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lb 4oz

I know im gonna be soooooooo wrong :haha: i couldnt even get the gender right and that was 50/50 xxx


----------



## 20102001

*What day you think you will have baby:* Due October 20th, sure s/he will come 3rd Nov as I'm due to see Lee Evans that night! :haha:
*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Ohhh I think boy ... I want a girly though . . .

*What do you think hair color will be: *Blonde

*What do you think eye color will be: *Blue, hopefully green like daddy's tho.
*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *7lbs 2oz

:kiss:


----------



## MiissDior

What day you think you will have baby: 2nd Aug -csec-
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We're having a boy
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown/black
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weight: 5lb 10oz or 5lb11oz



:baby:


----------



## pictureperfec

What day you think you will have baby: due 7th sept but i think 2nd sept
What do you think hair color will be: strawberry blonde
What do you think eye color will be:blue/grey
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 6


----------



## katerdid

What day you think you will have baby: * October 22nd *(due on the 19th)
What do you think sex will be: * Girl *
What do you think hair color will be: * Dark Blonde *
What do you think eye color will be: * Blue *
How much to you predict baby will weigh: * 10 pounds! *(my niece came out that big - my DH's side is made up of giants no joke)


----------



## Sushai

What day you think you will have baby: October 1st, lentil is due on the 10th
What do you think sex will be: Boy 
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Im hoping for 3kgs...not sure how much that is in pounds.


----------



## katerdid

Sushai said:


> How much to you predict baby will weigh: Im hoping for 3kgs...not sure how much that is in pounds.

Just looked it up 6.6lbs - that would be a nice size.


----------



## HappiestMom

What day you think you will have baby: Oct 17th...due date is October 24th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think girl but we will be finding out in a few weeks..
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be:would love blue but only a 1/4 chance of that so I'll be realistic and say brown lol
How much to you predict baby will weigh: as long as its less than 9 lbs I'll be happy lol


----------



## ashley2pink

What day you think you will have baby: Sep.2-have to have c-section and they are usually scheduled a week early here
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We're having a girl
What do you think hair color will be: eventually turn brownish/blonde
What do you think eye color will be: will say Blue this time like Daddy's
How much do you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 7oz


----------



## Phantom710

What day you think you will have baby: *Oct. 16th (3 days early)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I* have a feeling it's a girl *
What do you think hair color will be: *Brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *I'd love blue, but brown is more dominant*
How much do you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs 3 ounces (i was 7 3 and hubby was 10 10 <<EEK)*


----------



## tlh97990

katerdid said:


> What day you think you will have baby: * October 22nd *(due on the 19th)
> What do you think sex will be: * Girl *
> What do you think hair color will be: * Dark Blonde *
> What do you think eye color will be: * Blue *
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: * 10 pounds! *(my niece came out that big - my DH's side is made up of giants no joke)

i was almost 9 lbs and my bf was 10 lbs so im worried im a small girl


----------



## 20102001

Do we get a prize if we get everything right .. ? :haha:


----------



## chichestermum

OOOO how fun!! :D

What day you think you will have baby: *due 16 oct so im guessing labour 19 born 20th*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:*i cant decide this!! 1 day i think girl, next i think boy, im finding out at next scan tho!! hopefully anyway! but im going to say girl because id love 2 girls!! *
What do you think hair color will be:*brown*
What do you think eye color will be:*brown*
How much to you predict baby will weigh:*probably about 9lbs DD was 7lb 5oz so im hoping for another easily pushed out small baby but i know its too much to ask! so im saying 9lbs lol!*


----------



## MrsKTB

What day you think you will have baby: Thurs 18th Aug (due 26th)
What do you think hair color will be:Dark Auburn
What do you think eye color will be:Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:8lb8 :)

:) x


----------



## charli87

MiissDior said:


> charli87 said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: 14th November (due 12th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (team yellow though)
> What do you think hair color will be: dark brown
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 9oz
> 
> :shock:
> you got due date and weight right
> wow....impressed​Click to expand...

haha the only thing i got wrong was the sex the rest was right, how freaky lol!


----------



## Arvensis

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 11/11/11
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
> What do you think hair color will be: light brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7.3 lbs



Cute Idea! We'll see how close we get :)


----------



## LoisP

20102001 said:


> Do we get a prize if we get everything right .. ? :haha:

i'll make a certificate for your signature if you get them all right! bnb physcic or something lol xx


----------



## Arvensis

Well, had to change my signature today, just found out I'm team pink so there goes one of my predictions! LOL


----------



## tlh97990

Arvensis said:


> Well, had to change my signature today, just found out I'm team pink so there goes one of my predictions! LOL

how'd you find out so early? my doctor said you cant tell til 16-20 weeks im jealous lol


----------



## thefirstbaby

What day you think you will have baby: 11/11/11
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7.8lbs


----------



## Phantom710

tlh97990 said:


> Arvensis said:
> 
> 
> Well, had to change my signature today, just found out I'm team pink so there goes one of my predictions! LOL
> 
> how'd you find out so early? my doctor said you cant tell til 16-20 weeks im jealous lolClick to expand...

I second that!!!! lol


----------



## BabyBubbles

It's so funny to see how everyone did!!

What day you think you will have baby: 16th September (due 23rd) I'm convinced my dates are a week out :)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy!
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown and loads of it :)
What do you think eye color will be: blue then going green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 11 (every baby in our family has been huuuuge - hubby was 10lbs 8!!!!!)


----------



## AngelBunny

What day you think you will have baby: 27th October (Due 20th - I reckon late baby!)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Intuition says Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Dark Brown ape child
What do you think eye color will be: Blue then Dark brown 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: around 8lb i reckon :D


----------



## FayDanielle

Arvensis said:


> Well, had to change my signature today, just found out I'm team pink so there goes one of my predictions! LOL

I wouldn't be so sure that your team pink just yet.

It may be possible but its VERY unlikely you would have been told at 13 weeks what sex your baby is.
Most sonographers won't even look until at least 16 weeks.


----------



## Dolphinz4

What day you think you will have baby: October 16th (due Oct 24-hoping baby comes early so it can be a Libra like my mom and my best friend :)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Im predicting Girl
What do you think hair color will be:Light brown/dark blonde
What do you think eye color will be:Light brown/hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7LBS 7Ounces
Thos will be fun to see once the baby comes!!!


----------



## Arvensis

FayDanielle said:


> Arvensis said:
> 
> 
> Well, had to change my signature today, just found out I'm team pink so there goes one of my predictions! LOL
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure that your team pink just yet.
> 
> It may be possible but its VERY unlikely you would have been told at 13 weeks what sex your baby is.
> Most sonographers won't even look until at least 16 weeks.Click to expand...

It was a blood test, not a sonogram. Done by a place here in Houston called the Center for Medical Genetics at the same time I had my nuchal scan and bloodwork. No y in mothers blood = girl. There's less than 1% odds they are wrong on this one, btw, and probably less than that since by 13 weeks there would most definitely be y chroms in my blood if it were a boy (the test can be done as earlier as 6 weeks but that's when the y chroms in the blood might not be concentrated enough).


----------



## Zinky

What day you think you will have baby: 27th October (due 22nd but I have a feeling will be late)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think Boy (find out next Saturday)
What do you think hair color will be: Most probably brown 
What do you think eye color will be: Oh this is a tricky one. I am Indian and my hubby is white with blonde hair and blue eyes, my genes are more dominant so baby will most likely have brown eyes BUT my dad and most of his siblings had blue eyes - he is 100% Indian! So baby might have blue eyes - sorry for long winded explanantion! :sleep:
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Approx 8ibs


----------



## ilvmylbug

ilvmylbug said:


> What day you think you will have baby: DD is 8/11, but I say the 17th - just for the heck of it! :D
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm thinking girl!
> What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Brown, but I'm hoping for another hazel!
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs
> 
> :happydance:

My due date was changed at my 18 week scan (they found out I was measuring 16 weeks!) so there goes my first prediction. But I was right, I am having a girl!! :happydance:


----------



## WhiteGeisha

WhiteGeisha said:


> What day you think you will have baby: I'm thinking early for some reason - 13 or 14 Oct
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (know this)
> What do you think hair color will be: brown, light
> What do you think eye color will be: doesn't this change? I'm saying bluey-green like daddy
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: I think 7lbs 11oz

Haha, I was more wrong than right. 

1 week late
Girl
Dark brown hair
Blue eyes, now hazel like mine
6lbs 8oz


----------



## aussiettc

aussiettc said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 23rd May(due 2nd June)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
> What do you think hair color will be: dark brown almost black
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue maybe turning brown or hazel
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 9oz
> 
> Fxed i get something right

I wanna change my predictions 

What day you think you will have baby: either the 18th or 28rd May(due 2nd June)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: brown 
What do you think eye color will be: Blue maybe turning hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lbs 6oz


----------



## emzul

What day you think you will have baby: Due 11th Sept, think he will be 3 days early (8th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know he is a boy
What do you think hair color will be: blonde 
What do you think eye color will be: Blue 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 2oz (wishful thinking, I was 9lb 8oz :shock:)


----------



## AlbaAngel24

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby:
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:
> What do you think hair color will be:
> What do you think eye color will be:
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:
> 
> I know it's like impossible to predict, but it would be funny for us to do this, and come back and look how close we got it after baby is born! :D
> 
> Make sure you come back!! :D :flow:

I honestly dont have the slightest clue on the gender
I think I will have the baby a day or two early.
The hair color will be light brown
eye color will be brown
7lbs 9 oz


----------



## MrsK

What day you think you will have baby: October 5th (Due Oct. 1st according to ultrasound)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know it's a boy
What do you think hair color will be: Black at birth, change to dark brown later (I was born with a full head of black hair that changed to light blond, hubby was born blond and changed to dark brown!)
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9 lbs 2 oz (I was 9.5 lbs) and my mom's babies were all big, even though we were all born before our due dates!


----------



## twinmummy06

twinmummy06 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: due 18th May 2011, guessing i'll go late - 28th May 2011
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: know its a girl
> What do you think hair color will be: blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs

the results :thumbup:
What day you think you will have baby: *10th May 2011*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *girl*
What do you think hair color will be: *mousey blonde (she actually has a decent amount hair, that was a shock in itself )*
What do you think eye color will be: *blue*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *7lbs 12oz*


----------



## famof6

What day you think you will have baby:October 10th(due 10-16
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:I think boy(find out Mon)
What do you think hair color will be:brown
What do you think eye color will be:blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:8lbs 7ozs


----------



## mummyvikki

What day you think you will have baby: August sometime due september 24th but wont last that long lol
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A beautiful little girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown like mommmys 
What do you think eye color will be: Bright blue like daddys
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 2oz


----------



## sarah2409

What day you think you will have baby: September 27th, due 17th sept.

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Staying team yellow, hoping for another little boy, but think it will be a girl (already have one of each)

What do you think hair color will be: Blonde/light brown after daddy

What do you think eye color will be: Blue like dad.

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 2. My son weighed 9lb 2.5 at 4 days over and my daughter weight 9lb 1.5 at 7 days over


----------



## Lover

Lover said:


> What day you think you will have baby: *12/05/2011*
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
> What do you think hair color will be: *Dark*
> What do you think eye color will be: *Blue at first then green/hazel later.*
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs+*
> 
> We shall see! xx

Well on *06/05/2011* I had my little *BOY*, his hair was *DARK* and eyes are *DARK BLUE* and he weighed *8lbs 6oz* at birth! :D


----------



## LoolaBear

My Prediction:

What day you think you will have baby: Would Like to have a Fireworks Night Baby (5th November) but thinking a possible early birth around 13th Sept
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Got a feeling im having a little girl :pink: will hopefully find out 16th June!
What do you think hair color will be: Hopefully Dark Brown Like Mummy
What do you think eye color will be: born blue (like most caucasian babies) but turned to green again like mummy hehe
How much to you predict baby will weigh: If baby does come early i predict a 5lber but if i do go to due date not much more than 7lbs (twins were born full term and both were under 7lbs so using this as a guideline)[/COLOR]

will update when i can :dance:


----------



## LoolaBear

LoolaBear said:


> My Prediction:
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: Would Like to have a Fireworks Night Baby (5th November) but thinking a possible early birth around 13th Sept
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Got a feeling im having a little girl :pink: will hopefully find out 16th June!
> What do you think hair color will be: Hopefully Dark Brown Like Mummy
> What do you think eye color will be: born blue (like most caucasian babies) but turned to green again like mummy hehe
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: If baby does come early i predict a 5lber but if i do go to due date not much more than 7lbs (twins were born full term and both were under 7lbs so using this as a guideline)[/COLOR]
> 
> will update when i can :dance:



oops i meant a predicted possible early birth of 13th oct not sept :dohh:


----------



## famof6

famof6 said:


> What day you think you will have baby:October 10th(due 10-16
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:I think boy(find out Mon)
> What do you think hair color will be:brown
> What do you think eye color will be:blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:8lbs 7ozs


I was wrong we are having a little girl!!!


----------



## MrsH86

What day you think you will have baby: Aug 29th due 6th Sept

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl

What do you think hair color will be: blonde/fair

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 7oz


----------



## xashleyx

What day you think you will have baby: 18th september (due 25th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl ;)
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 2oz


----------



## HappiestMom

MrsJerome said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Oct 17th...due date is October 24th
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think girl but we will be finding out in a few weeks..
> What do you think hair color will be: brown
> What do you think eye color will be:would love blue but only a 1/4 chance of that so I'll be realistic and say brown lol
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: as long as its less than 9 lbs I'll be happy lol


ITS A GIRL!!! Scan tech was nice enough yesterday to do a quick unscheduled gender check...baby was in the perfect position and it didnt even take 1 min to show her little hoohoo....:happydance: she is already sooo cute..and I cant wait to meet her in October!!
 



Attached Files:







Brieanan Girl 17 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









Brieanan Face 17 weeks.JPG
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Treelo

Treelo said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 7th October EDD 23rd but have gone early on my last 2 and according to MW and GP will go early again this time.
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (Team Yellow)
> What do you think hair color will be: Light brown/dark blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 2oz


Well i was wrong on the day i would have baby, the 7th has been and gone and im still here not even a hint of labour starting any time soon :roll:
3 scans have said baby is a girl, so so far i was right on that one although i wouldn't be 100% confident till she is born lol!!
Will update again once baby has arrived:thumbup:


----------



## AngelBunny

AngelBunny said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 27th October (Due 20th - I reckon late baby!)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Intuition says Boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Dark Brown ape child
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue then Dark brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: around 8lb i reckon :D

was right about boy! looks like i've got a 3 week wait yet if my predictions are correct! :coffee:


----------



## J23

J23 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 16 June (due 17 June) although I had a dream last night that she was born 22nd June
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: It's a GIRL
> What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown, almost black
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 3oz

The only bit I got right was her eyes! Jasmine is a wee blondey with curls, she was born on 27th June (I was closer in my dream!) and she was 7lbs 5oz, so close!


----------



## magicteapot

What day you think you will have baby: Wednesday 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be:Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 5

hehehehe


----------



## pixydust

pixydust said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Monday 8th November... (EDD 12/11/10) wrong! 23rd October!
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know he's a he :) Still a boy!
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde Yep!
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue/Green Yep, blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7.7 lbs Nearly, 7lb 11oz

A few right, a few wrong, not bad :)


----------



## Kaede351

What day you think you will have baby: well I'm due 12th March, but I think baby will be born 13th... It's my Nan's Bday and I'm just fixed on that date for some reason lol

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: DH and I think boy, rest of my family/friends think girl lol. We find out in 3 weeks!

What do you think hair color will be: blonde when born like DH and I were, but our hair went brown... So brown later on.

What do you think eye color will be: blue. Mine and DH's are both blue

How much do you predict baby will weigh: about 6.5-7lbs... Although I really have no idea! Haha.


----------



## baby_wish

What day you think you will have baby: 17th March due date 20th March
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be:Black
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 5


----------



## Star7890

What day you think you will have baby: *Im thinking a week early maybe the 4th of March.. thats if I dont get pre eclampsia which I have a higher risk to.*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Its a little boy!*
What do you think hair color will be:* Very light blonde fluffy hair*
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue or green, (Ohs or mine) *
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *If on time I would say a little over average maybe 8lbs/8.5 lbs?*


----------



## Dolphinz4

Dolphinz4 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: October 16th (due Oct 24-hoping baby comes early so it can be a Libra like my mom and my best friend :)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Im predicting Girl
> What do you think hair color will be:Light brown/dark blonde
> What do you think eye color will be:Light brown/hazel
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7LBS 7Ounces
> Thos will be fun to see once the baby comes!!!

Well, my induction date is the 16th :) LoL but he wont be born till the next day (17th) because they are starting the induction at night LoL- But pretty close!!! I predicted a girl!!! Awww my poor little man LoL- Thats because everyone was telling me it was going to be a girl! LoL


----------



## sarahloulou

What day you think you will have baby: 6th February: I'm due on 4th
We know it's a baby boy
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 9


----------



## charleosgirl

What day you think you will have baby:A little later March 2nd (due the 29th Feb)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: still think girly
What do you think hair color will be: reddish blonde
What do you think eye color will be: brown like daddy
How much to you predict baby will weigh: maybe close to 8lbs

Fun post!:flower:


----------



## NatashaZ

Oh fun idea!
What day you think you will have baby: March 9th (I hope so... mom's bday!)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (won't know till 27th)
What do you think hair color will be: Bald! I was :)
What do you think eye color will be: Brown (both daddy and I are)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Hmm, unsure... I don't even know what babies are supposed to weigh


----------



## MrsBates

What day you think you will have baby:24th February, due 1st of March
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be:Strawberry blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 2oz

Yay, this is fun I like this post!!

xxxx


----------



## auraobie

What day you think you will have baby:10th April (Due 12th)If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: BoyWhat do you think hair color will be:Light brownWhat do you think eye color will be: BlueHow much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 11oz


----------



## dashnbohemian

What day you think you will have baby: 13 Feb (due 16th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy!
What do you think hair color will be: born dark brown & will fall out then grow blonde or just born blonde.
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: I have a feeling this is my big baby... 8+ lbs for this one.


----------



## emzul

emzul said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Due 11th Sept, think he will be 3 days early (8th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know he is a boy
> What do you think hair color will be: blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 2oz (wishful thinking, I was 9lb 8oz :shock:)

What day you think you will have baby: Due 11th Sept, think he will be 3 days early (8th) Wrong! He was early though, 5 days, born on the 6th 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know he is a boy
What do you think hair color will be: blonde Correct!
What do you think eye color will be: Blue Correct
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 2oz (wishful thinking, I was 9lb 8oz ) Wrong, thank God! LOL He was 6lb 13oz


----------



## Mamoosca

What day you think you will have baby: 21 February 2011
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: we know its a girl :)
What do you think hair color will be: mid to dark brown.
What do you think eye color will be: hazel / brown 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 2


----------



## jenn2282

What day you think you will have baby:April 11th(due april 9th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Boy
What do you think hair color will be:brown
What do you think eye color will be:blue but change to brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lbs 14oz


----------



## Lady_Bee

*What day you think you will have baby:* I'm going to go with 1 day early, January 27th!
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* I already know he's a boy. :]
*What do you think hair color will be:* I think he's gonna be golden blond!
*What do you think eye color will be:* well I'm HOPING he will have heterochromia like me ;D because it's pretty fun having mismatching eyes. So maybe one grey, one hazel?! LOL I think this is wishful thinking on my part... he'll probably end up hazel like his dad.
*How much do you predict baby will weigh:* 7 lb 1 oz :D


----------



## Sew_Sweet

What day you think you will have baby: April 17th (i am due on 16th - dd's b-day is on 17th!)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Female
What do you think hair color will be: strawberry blonde (like DH)
What do you think eye color will be: blue (like DH)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 8oz


----------



## Phantom710

ooooo, forgot about the thread, having LO in a few days, so will have to come back and see if i was right. hehe


----------



## Radiance

My predictions of my baby boy:
What day you think you will have baby: January 27th
What do you think hair color will be: Brown 
What do you think eye color will be: Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9 pounds 2 ounces

My daughter was 8 pounds 14 oz, now has blonde hair and bright blue eyes

I can't wait to see what my little boy looks like! :D


----------



## RaspberryK

RaspberryK said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 12th September (Due 1st/2nd)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (Team Yellow)
> What do you think hair color will be: Dark when born then blonde then dark -
> What do you think eye color will be: Brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lbs
> 
> x

Baby boy born 11th Sept, 10lb3oz, dark hair, eyes currently blue.
x


----------



## MrsK

MrsK said:


> What day you think you will have baby: October 5th (Due Oct. 11th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know it's a boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Black at birth, change to dark brown later (I was born with a full head of black hair that changed to light blond, hubby was born blond and changed to dark brown!)
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9 lbs 2 oz (I was 9.5 lbs) and my mom's babies were all big, even though we were all born before our due dates!

I had my baby on October 6th but went into labor on the 5th! 
It was a boy, dark brown/blondish hair, dark blue eyes, weighing exactly 9 lbs and 22 inches!


----------



## holdonslowdow

What day you think you will have baby: With my luck, April 12th (ex's birthday) but I'm thinking closer to March 31st. 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl.
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Have to be blue. If not, something's up, haha.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Between 6.5-7lbs


----------



## pixydust

My predictions for this baby;

What day you think you will have baby: Umm I'm gonna guess Feb 16th (due date isn't until March 10th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I guess another boy, don't know yet!
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 10oz


----------



## rejessa

My predictions for this baby;

What day you think you will have baby: March 5th (due March 8th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy (will know oct 18th)
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 11oz


----------



## steph.

What day you think you will have baby: 31st December (due 8 th Jan)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (known)
What do you think eye color will be: brown
Hair colour: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 3.2kg (about 7lbs)

I'm really interested to see what happens..I had a dream I had her on the 31st and she had brown hair and brown eyes :)


----------



## missvikki

What day you think you will have baby: February 27th (I am due on 8th March)If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Female
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue (like both of us)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 4oz


----------



## jayne191284

What day you think you will have baby: 23rd March. Due 26th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Ginger
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lbs+


----------



## SugarBeth

SugarBeth said:


> Hmm...I'm gonna do what I'd "like" to happen, instead of what I think/afraid will (mainly applies to the weight guess :haha:)
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: July 2nd
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
> What do you think hair color will be: brown
> What do you think eye color will be: blue (at least to start with)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lbs, 12 oz...*crosses fingers*

I had a girl on July 2nd with brownish/dirty blonde hair and blue eyes (still blue at 3+months) and she weighed 7 lbs, 14oz! 

I was pretty close!


----------



## JadeEmChar

What day you think you will have baby: Due 18th/ Will come 22nd March
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We are having another girl
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde (only because our first was blonde)
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much do you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs


----------



## Menelly

OK, I'm due Mar 28th, no gender scan done yet.

What day you think you will have baby: I'll be a scheduled c-section, but not sure when. Maybe I'll guess my due date? Mar 28th. My son was one day before he was due, after all!

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think I'm having a boy, just gut instinct. My hubby thinks girl. We'll see who's right in a few weeks!

What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown. Both hubby and I have brown to almost black hair. Although we both have blondes in our family, so we'll see!

What do you think eye color will be: I'm praying for his green eyes. :)

How much to you predict baby will weigh: Son was 8lbs 14oz, so I think I'll have another big one. Maybe 8 lbs 9 oz. I'll guess 20 inches? I think, being scheduled, they'll pay more attention to size for this one than they did my son.

I can't wait to come back and check this!


----------



## Maple Leaf

What day you think you will have baby: April 7th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Gut instinct screams girl ( team yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde ( both DH and I are dark brown, both kids have been blonde!!)
What do you think eye color will be: Blue ( both DH and I have brown eyes, both kids 
have blue eyes....go figure! Lol) 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 6oz.


----------



## tiger

What day you think you will have baby: February 14th (due the 21st and having a c-section)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl - already know
What do you think hair color will be: Red, just like her brother lol 
What do you think eye color will be: Blue - no doubt about that, no one in our familys has any other colour
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 8oz, the same as my son, he was overdue and she will be early though


----------



## LakensMommy11

What day you think you will have baby: February 14th (due the 19th!)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl...already know :)
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue, definitely!
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lb. 9 oz.


----------



## WanaBaba

WanaBaba said:
 

> What day you think you will have baby: 5th January. Due 1st January
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (just have a realy strong feeling!)
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 2oz
> 
> Hehe this is fun :)

Haha just found this thread! Thought it update!!

Had LO 29/12 so was wrong on the 1st q
Had a girl so def wrong on the 2nd!
She has brown hair and blue eyes so got the next 2 right!
And she weighed 8.4 so almost right lol.


----------



## Treelo

Treelo said:


> Treelo said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: 7th October EDD 23rd but have gone early on my last 2 and according to MW and GP will go early again this time.
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (Team Yellow)
> What do you think hair color will be: Light brown/dark blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 2oz
> 
> 
> Well i was wrong on the day i would have baby, the 7th has been and gone and im still here not even a hint of labour starting any time soon :roll:
> 3 scans have said baby is a girl, so so far i was right on that one although i wouldn't be 100% confident till she is born lol!!
> Will update again once baby has arrived:thumbup:Click to expand...

Just to update again.

What day you think you will have baby: 7th October EDD 23rd but have gone early on my last 2 and according to MW and GP will go early again this time. She was born the 10th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (Team Yellow) GIRL
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown/dark blonde. Dark Brown atm will prob go light as her eyebrows are very fair.
What do you think eye color will be: Blue, dont know yet
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 2oz she was 7lb 1/2ozs


----------



## capegirl7

What day you think you will have baby: Due April 12... Think it will happen on April 16
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I thought boy until my 12 week scan.. but now I am saying GIRL!
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown.
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 3oz...


----------



## Phantom710

Phantom710 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: *Oct. 16th (3 days early)*
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I* have a feeling it's a girl *
> What do you think hair color will be: *Brown*
> What do you think eye color will be: *I'd love blue, but brown is more dominant*
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs 3 ounces (i was 7 3 and hubby was 10 10 <<EEK)*


Had him on Oct. 13th by induction, 6 days early.

It was a boy. lol

He DOES have brown hair

Currently his eyes are blue, but I think they're darkening a bit.

He was 8lbs 14ozs.



Half right so far. lol, depending if his eyes change.


----------



## chichestermum

chichestermum said:


> OOOO how fun!! :D
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: *due 16 oct so im guessing labour 19 born 20th*
> *wrong born 19th, just! 5 past midnight*
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:*i cant decide this!! 1 day i think girl, next i think boy, im finding out at next scan tho!! hopefully anyway! but im going to say girl because id love 2 girls!! *https://www.babyandbump.com/images/editor/color.gif
> * yay i was right, a little girl*
> What do you think hair color will be:*brown*
> *correcto *
> What do you think eye color will be:*brown*
> *blue at the minute, but getting darker, they will end up brown*
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:*probably about 9lbs DD was 7lb 5oz so im hoping for another easily pushed out small baby but i know its too much to ask! so im saying 9lbs lol!*
> *[COLOR="blue"after every consultant, scan, midwife etc saying baby was going to be 9lb+ and me packing for a 9lb+baby, she only weighed 7lb 6.5oz!][/COLOR]*

i got a few rightish lol


----------



## AngelBunny

AngelBunny said:


> AngelBunny said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: 27th October (Due 20th - I reckon late baby!)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Intuition says Boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Dark Brown ape child
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue then Dark brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: around 8lb i reckon :D
> 
> was right about boy! looks like i've got a 3 week wait yet if my predictions are correct! :coffee:Click to expand...

was wrong on date - George was born October 15th a week early :cloud9:
he was a boy like i thought :blue:
his eyes and hair are dark :D
was wayyy out with the weight.. he was a dinky 6lb 6oz hehe! xx


----------



## busybee1982

What day you think you will have baby: March 3rd ( due 11th but I have a feeling he won't wait!)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Dark blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 6oz. (I was a bigger baby so I'm gonna guess he will be too!) :flower:


----------



## amberdawn

What day you think you will have baby: march 29th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
What do you think hair color will be:brown/blond
What do you think eye color will be:blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:8lbs 9 ounces


----------



## sarah2409

sarah2409 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: September 27th, due 17th sept.
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Staying team yellow, hoping for another little boy, but think it will be a girl (already have one of each)
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde/light brown after daddy
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue like dad.
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 2. My son weighed 9lb 2.5 at 4 days over and my daughter weight 9lb 1.5 at 7 days over


Had my baby 4 weeks ago!! She was a GIRL like i said, with light hair like i said. Light blue eyes, born on 27th september weighing 9lb2!!!! So the only thing i got wrong was date and even then i was only 1 day out!! So nice to see what my predictions were!! x


----------



## Flowerpot

What day you think you will have baby: March 25th (due 21st)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown/black
What do you think eye color will be: Dark brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: about 7lbs


----------



## welshgirl21

What day you think you will have baby: 3rd May (due 27th April)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (finding out in 3 weeks)
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown (hopefully as OH has gorgeous brown eyes)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 4oz


----------



## Nicoletta89

What day you think you will have baby: April 6th (due April 13th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know she's a girl
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde or light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 5 ounces


----------



## Fruitymeli

What day you think you will have baby: i think January 22nd , im due janaury 30th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:a girl i know already :)
What do you think hair color will be:light brown
What do you think eye color will be:dark brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh:6 pound 10


----------



## DukesAngel

What day you think you will have baby: I'm "due" March 1st. I think the baby will come between the 7th and 9th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
What do you think hair color will be:dark brown
What do you think eye color will be:Toss up, either hazel like daddies or brown like mine
How much to you predict baby will weigh:8lb-9lbs


----------



## Mari30me

What day you think you will have baby: Due April 1. Will come March 29th:)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
What do you think hair color will be: blonde w/ red higlights
What do you think eye color will be: blue like mommy!!
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9.5-10lbs!! :)


----------



## OriginalDoll

What day you think you will have baby: March 29, 2012 (due March 24th!)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We find out Nov 8th, I think we will have a boy.
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Dark brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 5oz

:) Can't wait to come back to update this!


----------



## rejessa

rejessa said:


> My predictions for this baby;
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: March 5th (due March 8th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy (will know oct 18th)
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 11oz

well i was wrong about the sex. she is a girl.
i guess we will see the rest in her birthday.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

What day you think you will have baby: 1st Feb (due 25th feb)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 5lb 10


----------



## KittyVentura

*What day you think you will have baby: *Hmmm! I think either early on 13th May or late on 3rd June.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* I think girl
*What do you think hair color will be:* Dark
*What do you think eye color will be:* Blue
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb 3oz


----------



## Geegees

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby:May 6th
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
> What do you think hair color will be:Blonde
> What do you think eye color will be:Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:6lb4





I can update sex tomorrow!


----------



## capegirl7

I was right that she is a girl!! Let's see if anything else is right :)


----------



## Nits

What day you think you will have baby: June 22nd (EDD is 23rd)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (I'll update next week, if baby cooperates :D)
What do you think hair color will be: blond for the first few years and then turn brown (it was like that with both my husband and me)
What do you think eye color will be: light brown / greenish brown (there's a very slim chance baby may have green eyes, but I'm not counting on it)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: probably around 3.5 kg (around 7.5/8 lbs). Neither husband nor I were big babies.


----------



## Buddysmum89

What day you think you will have baby: *Ill say it'll probably be late, id say 31st May/Beginning of June (Due on May 24th 2012(*

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy, hopefully! (Find out on Jan 11th)*

What do you think hair color will be: *Well me and fiance both have dark brown hair so hopefully he'll have the same*

What do you think eye color will be: *Blue, i love kids with blue eyes their so sweet and fiance has blue eyes *

How much to you predict baby will weigh: *Id say 8-9lb since me and fiance we're both quite big babies *


----------



## alaskagrown

What day you think you will have baby: May 20th

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know she's a girl!

What do you think hair color will be: OH and I both have blonde hair...so BLONDE!

What do you think eye color will be: I have gray-blue eyes and OH has sky-blue eyes...so BLUE!

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7.5 lbs.


----------



## GirlRacer

What day you think you will have baby: *24th May (due 16th May)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *We know we're having a boy *
What do you think hair color will be: *Well both OH and me have dark brown hair, so probably the same *
What do you think eye color will be: *I have dark greeny brown eyes and OH's are a little darker so a toss up between them*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *Hard one to guess.. I was around just under 7lb I think and OH was 8lb so I'll say anything between them perhaps..? *


----------



## MaybeP

What day you think you will have baby: QUITE positive it will be April 18
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dirty blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue eyes
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 9oz


----------



## YoungMummi

What day you think you will have baby:  2nd May (even though Im due 27th April lol, just have such a feelin...
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know Im havin a wee boy :)
What do you think hair color will be: Think he'l be born with a complete headfull of black hair like his daddy
What do you think eye color will be: Big and blue like mine :)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Im thinkin il have a big baby :/ so 10lb-ish; il go with 9lb 3 to make myself brick it that little bit less!! Lol 

Also "predict" that my wee man will be the complete double of his daddy, I can see he has his head shape and wee chin and everything from my scans </3 Gona be a constant reminder of the tool that has "fathered" my child :( 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## sunshine20

June 4th. I'm due the 6th but the 4th is a full moon and lunar eclipse and I always would get my period on full moons!
Thinking a boy but we will find out in a few weeks!
Hair color blonde
Eye color blue or green
6lbs 8 ozs jumps out at me for some reason!


----------



## Lors

What day you think you will have baby: 6th June - was my original date, but moved forward to the 2nd at scan time
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Not sure - I have no inclination yet as only starting to show recently, mixed opinions from family too
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Green like mine - seems to be dominant in my family
How much to you predict baby will weigh:Hope only about 7 pounds!


----------



## lovefitness84

Fun!
What day you think you will have baby: Sunday, June 24th (Due June 20th -22nd - have gotten 2 different dates)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Male
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs 9oz


----------



## MUM0FTW0

What day you think you will have baby: June 20th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be:Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:9lbs


----------



## Nits

:blush:


Nits said:


> What day you think you will have baby: June 22nd (EDD is 23rd) --> O_O Ok, I'm blaming my pregnancy brain for this one... my due Date is MAY 23rd, not June. You'd think I'd remember that one :dohh:
> So, prediction: May 22nd. :coffee:
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (I'll update next week, if baby cooperates :D)
> What do you think hair color will be: blond for the first few years and then turn brown (it was like that with both my husband and me)
> What do you think eye color will be: light brown / greenish brown (there's a very slim chance baby may have green eyes, but I'm not counting on it)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: probably around 3.5 kg (around 7.5/8 lbs). Neither husband nor I were big babies.


----------



## amore

What day you think you will have baby: 25th April
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We know its a boy :)
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 2oz


----------



## Tiffanah07

What day do you think you will have baby: *March 12 (duedate is March 20)*
Gender: *boy *
What do you think hair color will be: *dark brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *dark blue that'll end up turning brown*
How much do you predict baby to weigh: *8 lbs 2 oz*


----------



## charleosgirl

charleosgirl said:


> What day you think you will have baby:A little later March 2nd (due the 29th Feb)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: still think girly
> What do you think hair color will be: reddish blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: brown like daddy
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: maybe close to 8lbs
> 
> Fun post!:flower:

wow I was mostly wrong,lol

Had a girl though but it was on feb 28, blonde hair, blue eyes and almost 7 lbs. Glad I found this thread again to see how accurate I guess I wasn't:dohh:


----------



## ann89

This is pretty neat!!


What day you think you will have baby: July 10th (due date July 17th.)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: we found out its a girl :)
What do you think hair color will be: brown like mine
What do you think eye color will be: blue Like dads
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 3oz


----------



## ChesMik4eva

What day you think you will have baby: *I'm due on Sugust 9th but a planned C-section will bring it forward to July 26th (if I don't go earlier )*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *I think it's a girl.*
What do you think hair color will be: *Dark brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *Dark brown (OH is half Filo so I know they will be a lil asian baby)*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *Hopefully will get to 6 pounds, I know I'll be having a littler baby then most.*


----------



## WinterKage

What day you think you will have baby: Due beginning of August but think ill come somewhere in late July x
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: No idea, but ill go with girl x
What do you think hair color will be: With my lil boy his was jet black but its now brown so thinking black at first.
What do you think eye color will be: Either brown or hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: In the 6 pounds range


----------



## joeybrooks

Interesting thread!!!

What day you think you will have baby: 13 July (due 10th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Male (but I do know this already)
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb


----------



## steph.

steph. said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 31st December (due 8 th Jan)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (known)
> What do you think eye color will be: brown
> Hair colour: brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 3.2kg (about 7lbs)
> 
> I'm really interested to see what happens..I had a dream I had her on the 31st and she had brown hair and brown eyes :)

I was wrong on most...

Had my baby on 22nd of december and she weighed 2.6kg. She has brown hair and blue eyes.:cloud9:


----------



## miracle35

What day you think you will have baby: Thursday 28th (Due Wednesday 27th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Been told 85% girl!
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown like her Dad's! Want green like mine, Lol!
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lbs


----------



## CloverMouse

What day you think you will have baby: July 13th (due the 14th) but Friday the 13th sounds about right lol
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Best guess? boy
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 7oz

I know it's like impossible to predict, but it would be funny for us to do this, and come back and look how close we got it after baby is born! 

Make sure you come back!!


----------



## Nits

What day you think you will have baby: May 15th (Due date is May 23rd, but for some reason I'm thinking 15th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: It's a girl (we know already)
What do you think hair color will be: It'll probably start as blond and then turn light brown as she grows up.
What do you think eye color will be: Most likely brown, there's a slight chance they may be greenish.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Hopefully something withing the parameters, I don't want to give birth to a 14 pounder :dohh:
Somewhere between 7 and 9 pounds, I'm guessing.


----------



## cherry22

Due date is the 5th july- i think it'l be second week of june (my son was 4 weeks early!)
Sex- boy (known from scan!)
Hair colour- Ginger (we have alot of gingers in the family!)
Eye colour- Blue
Weight- Around 9lbs!!


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi All!!!
My predictions are.....................
The day of birth.....June 28th!(a wk early due to C-Section)
The sex will be......Male
Hair Colour will be.....Blonde
Eye Colour will be.....Blue
Weight will be 9lb 5oz


My Actual due date is July 2nd,but Consultant told me late June as it will be a C-Section!
So I have 17wks to wait.................I wonder???
Good Luck to you all
XxxBC


----------



## sarahtia

What day you think you will have baby: 10 june
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: im having a girl
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lb +


----------



## shyla1987

shyla1987 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 17th September
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:already know girl lol
> What do you think hair color will be:blonde
> What do you think eye color will be:brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lb 4oz
> 
> I know im gonna be soooooooo wrong :haha: i couldnt even get the gender right and that was 50/50 xxx

Just found this and thought i would reply with the actual answers to see how wrong i was lol. actual answer in pink

What day you think you will have baby: 17th September 1st october
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:already know girl lol
What do you think hair color will be:blonde Brown
What do you think eye color will be:brown Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lb 4oz 7lb 30z.....so close lol


----------



## wantingagirl

What day you think you will have baby: Fri 6th July (39 weeks)

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: It is a girl but thats 
what I felt she would be from the start. 

What do you think hair color will be: brown

What do you think eye color will be: blue (hopefully)

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb


----------



## rainbowskin

What day you think you will have baby: August 28th (due Aug. 18th) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lbs 5 oz


----------



## mumsince2010

What day you think you will have baby: somewhere around the 10 sept (due 24th) (my first child i went into labor naturally at 38weeks)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
What do you think hair color will be:Brown or dark blonde
What do you think eye color will be:green
How much to you predict baby will weigh:over 8lbs


----------



## x Helen x

What day you think you will have baby: *September 10th*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
What do you think hair color will be: *Blonde*
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs 7*


----------



## Allyson11

What day you think you will have baby: I'm due 8/8 and for some reason I'm convinced the baby will be born in July, so I'm guessing 29th July
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think it will be a boy although I'd love either
What do you think hair color will be:  blonde to light brown
What do you think eye color will be: We both have hazel eyes but mine are more blue and his are more brown. I'm guessing hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 6 high end of normal due to family history


----------



## MommaAlexis

*What day you think you will have baby: *September 10th or 14th.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Boy. 
*What do you think hair color will be:* Black to brown.
*What do you think eye color will be: *Blue/green.
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7'4.


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

What day you think you will have baby:due JULY 13th but think he will be here by June 28th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:we know he is a boy
What do you think hair color will be: dark when he is born but i think it will be blonde after
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7lbs 13oz



by the way this is fun


----------



## leoniebabey

What day you think you will have baby:im due 2nd october but i have a feeling i'll have a september baby (i had a dream that baby was early)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Well again i had a dream lol it was a girl but i'm swaying towards boy so i wont be really disappointed. 
What do you think hair color will be: either bald or very fair 
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: well LO was 8lbs2.5 so i wouldnt guess any less about 8lbs 7 ?


----------



## Indigo77

What day you think you will have baby:___due July 7th, but predict June 15th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:___know he is a boy
What do you think hair color will be:__brown
What do you think eye color will be:__brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh:__7 lbs, 7 oz


----------



## LadySlipper

What day you think you will have baby: August 27th, had a dream about it (due Sept 5th).
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (hoping boy though to prove DH wrong :haha:)
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: hazel or light brown (DH wants eyes like mine, Hazel Green)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: given my current very slow weight gain guessing around 7 lbs.


----------



## cassarita

What day you think you will have baby: September 15
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl
What do you think hair color will be:bald where born then dirty blonde like my son
What do you think eye color will be: blue when born then green.
How much to you predict baby will weigh:
8lbs 6onces


----------



## rainbowskin

rainbowskin said:


> What day you think you will have baby: August 28th (due Aug. 18th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
> What do you think hair color will be: dark brown
> What do you think eye color will be: green
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lbs 5 oz

Bump because I had my lo and I was close! 
Had baby on August 25
Had a boy
He has brown hair
Blue eyes
Weight 7lbs 11oz

Feel free to add your own :) it's fun to look back at


----------



## MommaAlexis

MommaAlexis said:


> *What day you think you will have baby: *September 10th or 14th.
> *If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Boy.
> *What do you think hair color will be:* Black to brown.
> *What do you think eye color will be: *Blue/green.
> *How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7'4.

Haha had a girl, sept 5th, 7'11


----------



## Fruitymeli

Fruitymeli said:


> What day you think you will have baby: i think January 22nd , im due janaury 30th
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:a girl i know already :)
> What do you think hair color will be:light brown
> What do you think eye color will be:dark brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:6 pound 10

She was born the 17th
She is a girl 
Her hair is light brown and her eyes are dark brown
She was 5 pound 15 oz:flower:


----------



## Allyson11

Allyson11 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: I'm due 8/8 and for some reason I'm convinced the baby will be born in July, so I'm guessing 29th July
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think it will be a boy although I'd love either
> What do you think hair color will be:  blonde to light brown
> What do you think eye color will be: We both have hazel eyes but mine are more blue and his are more brown. I'm guessing hazel
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 6 high end of normal due to family history

Aw. We had a boy on the 12th august weighing 8lbs 8oz. He has light brown/blonde hair and his eyes are pretty much brown.


----------



## sethsmummy

What day you think you will have baby: Due 13th March - I think around 24th March
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know its a boy
What do you think hair color will be: Brown - turning blonde as he gets older
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 5oz (first born was 5lb 14oz, and this one is already measuring small)


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

What day you think you will have baby: Due 20th April I think it will be around the same day
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: My gut instinct is girl.
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 3 like I was!


----------



## kareha

What day you think you will have baby: EDD is March 28. I think she'll come March 18th! 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: She's a girl.
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Hazel like her daddy's!
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6.7lb


----------



## Fruitymeli

What day you think you will have baby: due feb 15th I think il have her feb 8th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: black
What do you think eye color will be: dark brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh : 5 pound 14 oz


----------



## LittleLady04

What day you think you will have baby: EDD 16th April I think I'll have him 20th April
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (we know!)
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh : 7lb 2oz

:flower:


----------



## wamommy

What day you think you will have baby: Thursday, January 31st. (due Feb 14th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: :blue: :happydance:
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown eventually, blue-grey to start out
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 4 oz


----------



## doggylover

What day you think you will have baby: due April 9th, guessing April 12th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (but are staying :yellow:)
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh : 7lb 6oz

Hopefully baby comes a little sooner so I don't have to wait too long to meet him or her!


----------



## tiger

tiger said:


> What day you think you will have baby: February 14th (due the 21st and having a c-section)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl - already know
> What do you think hair color will be: Red, just like her brother lol
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue - no doubt about that, no one in our familys has any other colour
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 8oz, the same as my son, he was overdue and she will be early though

she was born 16th february
her hair was brown at birth but redish now :haha:
blue
and she was 8lb 4 oz at 38+2 :cloud9:


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

What day you think you will have baby: April 18th (current due date is April 14)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde (or bald to start! haha!)
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 2oz


----------



## LadySlipper

LadySlipper said:


> What day you think you will have baby: August 27th, had a dream about it (due Sept 5th).
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (hoping boy though to prove DH wrong :haha:)
> What do you think hair color will be: brown
> What do you think eye color will be: hazel or light brown (DH wants eyes like mine, Hazel Green)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: given my current very slow weight gain guessing around 7 lbs.

Day actually born: Sept 13th, one week late
Sex: Had a beautiful baby boy! So did prove DH wrong. :haha:
Hair color: brown
Eye color: Looks like it will be light brown when done changing from dark blue.
Baby weight: 8lbs 11oz


----------



## Leamarasmall

What day you think you will have baby: 1st April (due 27th march) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (find out Monday)
What do you think hair color will be: blonde/ginger
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 5oz


----------



## wamommy

tiger said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: February 14th (due the 21st and having a c-section)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl - already know
> What do you think hair color will be: Red, just like her brother lol
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue - no doubt about that, no one in our familys has any other colour
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 8oz, the same as my son, he was overdue and she will be early though
> 
> she was born 16th february
> her hair was brown at birth but redish now :haha:
> blue
> and she was 8lb 4 oz at 38+2 :cloud9:Click to expand...

Loving the update!!! We should all remember to check back and do this :D So fun!


----------



## ann89

ann89 said:


> This is pretty neat!!
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: July 10th (due date July 17th.)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: we found out its a girl :)
> What do you think hair color will be: brown like mine
> What do you think eye color will be: blue Like dads
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 3oz

UPDATE!

I was induced on July 17th and it ended with a c-section.
She was born with very little light brown hair. (More like dad.)
Born with blue eyes and at four months she still has blue eyes. 
She weighed 7lbs exact at birth.


----------



## SugarBeth

I did this with #1 and it was fun, so I'm going to do it again with our brand new #2!

What day you think you will have baby: July 31st (due July 21st)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I don't have any feeling of which yet, but I'm going to say girl.
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs, 3oz


----------



## joo

What day you think you will have baby: Tuesday 5th March (EDD is Feb 26th. I really hope I'm not that late as I really want a February baby).
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We were told girl at 20 week scan (sonographer said 95% certain, but kept saying she was sure!).
What do you think hair color will be: I think no hair for a while but eventually come through red.
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 2oz (I hope a bit smaller though. I'm only little and I was 5lb 6oz)


----------



## pebbie1

What day you think you will have baby: EDD 21st May I think I'll have it 7th May

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think it's a boy

What do you think hair color will be: blonde

What do you think eye color will be: blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh : 7lb 13oz like the sister


----------



## Lamont

What day you think you will have baby: June 4th (due June 1st)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm hoping Girl.
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 8oz


----------



## sethsmummy

sethsmummy said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Due 13th March - I think around 24th March
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know its a boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown - turning blonde as he gets older
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 5oz (first born was 5lb 14oz, and this one is already measuring small)

What day you think you will have baby - had him 5th march by elcs
What do you think hair color will be - dark brown
What do you think eye color will be - blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh - he was 7lb 8oz


----------



## SisterRose

*What day you think you will have baby:* 28th August or the 7th September. I think she'll be early.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Girl.
*What do you think hair color will be:* Dark at birth, red later.
*What do you think eye color will be:* Blue
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb 14oz

Been as though it's been bumped!

*What day you think you will have baby:* 4th September, 10 days early by induction.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Girl!
*What do you think hair color will be:* Little blondie :o .
*What do you think eye color will be:* Blue
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 6lb 2oz - way smaller than I said!

And for this baby I predict...

*What day you think you will have baby:* 30th October.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Girl again.
*What do you think hair color will be:* Another blondie.
*What do you think eye color will be:* Blue eyes
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb 3oz


----------



## emergRN

This is cute!

What day you think you will have baby: 18 August (due 24th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: we know its a boy!
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9.5 lbs (although I hope smaller!)


----------



## monro84

What day you think you will have baby: July 17
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know its a boy
What do you think hair color will be: dark blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: hopefully no more then 8 lbs 
7 bls 4 oz


----------



## Barhanita

What day you think you will have baby: *August 3rd *
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *I know! it's a girl*
What do you think hair color will be: *brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *blue*
How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7 lbs*


----------



## 080509

What day you think you will have baby: August 28th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Guessing a boy :D
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 3


----------



## CaptainMummy

What day you think you will have baby: September 1st (8 days late)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think girl, find out in 3 days!
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown (dd has blonde hair but im guessing this baby will have dark hair like my side, rather than light hair)
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh? 8lbs 10oz. (dd was 8lbs 14oz at 12 days over)


----------



## knk2011

*What day you think you will have baby:* Due 2nd August, I think maybe Friday 5th August.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Hope they're right and he pops out a boy!
*What do you think hair color will be:* Think he will be born with blonde hair but it will turn brown.
*What do you think eye color will be:* Blue
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb 3


----------



## jnr

What day you think you will have baby: August 20th, 6 days early.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Hopefully a boy, since that's what they've told me!
What do you think hair color will be: Probably born with brown, but will lighten up to a strawberry blonde.
What do you think eye color will be: Probably born with blue, but will turn green.
How much to you predict baby will weigh? 7 lbs. 2 oz.


----------



## tylerncallum

I think...3rd August ( due 29th ). I find out in 10 days but think it will be girl. I think will have blonde fair hair ( same as brothers n sister ) I think will have blue eyes ( daddy and brothers n sisters blue ) And will be 7lb 7oz


----------



## kimmym

What day you think you will have baby: sept 5th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (hoping for a boy though!)
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown/black like daddy
What do you think eye color will be:dark brown (again like daddy.i'm figuring he/she'll have somewhat fark skin like OH as well)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs
:bunny:


----------



## joo

joo said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Tuesday 5th March (EDD is Feb 26th. I really hope I'm not that late as I really want a February baby).
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We were told girl at 20 week scan (sonographer said 95% certain, but kept saying she was sure!).
> What do you think hair color will be: I think no hair for a while but eventually come through red.
> What do you think eye color will be: Brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 2oz (I hope a bit smaller though. I'm only little and I was 5lb 6oz)

* Born 28/2/13. 
Girl.
Lots of dark brown/black hair but it's slowly getting lighter & can see red tinge in sunlight.
Eyes still blue at the mo, not sure when they change.
Weighed 8lb 7oz! *


----------



## darkriver

What day you think you will have baby: September 29th (three days late.)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think it will be a boy.
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 6oz


----------



## babyhopes2010

What day you think you will have baby:*im due 29th so i reckon 1st september which id be 40+3*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:*its a boy *
What do you think hair color will be:dark brown lots of hair
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh:10lb 1 :argh: i know :wacko: but my daughter was 9lb3 :shock: id like a 8lber tho lol


----------



## Caitrin

What day you think you will have baby: 09/03/2013 (due 08/25/2013)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (OH is convinced sweet pea is a girl)
What do you think hair color will be: Brown (OH says redhead)
What do you think eye color will be: Green (OH says blue like his)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lbs 3oz


----------



## exoticsiren

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby:
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:
> What do you think hair color will be:
> What do you think eye color will be:
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:
> 
> I know it's like impossible to predict, but it would be funny for us to do this, and come back and look how close we got it after baby is born! :D
> 
> Make sure you come back!! :D :flow:

Sep 3... Boy.. Med brown... Light eyes.. Mine are hazel..so hazel or light brown.. Weight 7.8 ounces


----------



## RoxyRoo

I've just gone back and read mine from 1st May 2011 when I was about 17 weeks pregnant with my DD.



RoxyRoo said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 14th October (due 10th!)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'll guess girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown/black
> What do you think eye color will be: Brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 9oz

She was born on 30th Sept (10 days early even though I was convinced I'd go over)
I guessed right with girl
She didn't have much hair but it was a darkish brown (it's blonde now)
Eye colour was blue
She weighed 6lb 11oz
Not bad!


I'll do it for this baby now:
What day you think you will have baby: 8th Sept (due 20th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'll guess boy
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 15oz


----------



## alaskagrown

alaskagrown said:


> What day you think you will have baby: May 20th
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know she's a girl!
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: OH and I both have blonde hair...so BLONDE!
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: I have gray-blue eyes and OH has sky-blue eyes...so BLUE!
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7.5 lbs.


Well Lilly was born May 11 weighing 6.5 pounds and she does have blue eyes and blonde hair :)


----------



## stickylizard

What day you think you will have baby: *I'm due on a Monday so probably the Friday to go with the trend of my two 40+4 babies!*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Was told probably a boy at 14+4 but I still have girly vibes, we'll see!*
What do you think hair color will be: *Brown! Then fading and then slowly getting darker again at about 8 yrs old. Happened with me and my sis and has happened so far with Ella*
What do you think eye color will be: *OH and I both have brown but the kids have blue so I'm going with blue!*
How much to you predict baby will weigh:*About 8lb (more if I keep eating like a gannet!)*

Great thread!


----------



## wamommy

wamommy said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Thursday, January 31st. (due Feb 14th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: :blue: :happydance:
> What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Brown eventually, blue-grey to start out
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 4 oz


Max was born February
boy!!
Dark brown hair (I was so wrong!)
Dark brown eyes! (now I have babies with hazel, blue and now brown eyes :dohh:)
8lbs 4oz


----------



## bella21

What day you think you will have baby: 8/21/20133. (EDD IS 8/15/13)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Its definitely a boy!
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 8oz


----------



## JessinChi

What day you think you will have baby: June 25 (due 7/2)- wishful thinking?!?
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy! (Team yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 2 oz


----------



## counting

What day you think you will have baby:*July 7th*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Boy- but I already know he is*
What do you think hair color will be:*Dark brown/black but not a whole lot of it when he is born*
What do you think eye color will be:*Navy blue at birth, brown when he gets older*
How much to you predict baby will weigh:*7 pounds 6 ounces*

I bet I will be so, so wrong!


----------



## Nicolalove353

What day you think you will have baby:Due September 15 I think I will deliver Sep 5 ( me and my dads birthday, at least I'm hoping!)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl, I will find out tomorrow!
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown and curly
What do you think eye color will be:hazel once the eyes change
How much to you predict baby will weigh:7 pounds 10 ounces


----------



## dollyminxture

dollyminxture said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 29th dec (due 28th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy, find out in 2 weeks :)
> What do you think hair color will be: dark brown (like me and daddy)
> What do you think eye color will be: hazel (like me and daddy)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 12oz
> 
> lets see how accurate this is! 22weeks to wait!

WOW I forgot about this, we had him 26th December 2010, 8lb14oz, dark hair hazel eyes and bloody gorgeous. Now nearly 3! how time
flies!


----------



## candyem

Fab thread :)



What day you think you will have baby: 23ed February (10 days late as DS was two weeks late, expecting this one to be too!)

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (staying team yellow!)

What do you think hair color will be: very fair (DS looked bald for months)

What do you think eye color will be: brown (although DS has blue I think this baby will inherit my eye colour) 

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 2oz



Be interesting to see if I get any right :)


----------



## SugarBeth

I did this for my last baby and had a few things right, interesting to see what this time will be!

What day you think you will have baby: I'm due 12.12, but I think I'll go around December 20th. 

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We know it's a little boy

What do you think hair color will be: brown hair

What do you think eye color will be: blue eyes

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs, 2 oz (I seem to be averaging about the same as with my daughter, but I think he'll be a little bit bigger than her)


----------



## LoveSanrio

This is a cool thread!

What day you think you will have baby: November 12th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I know it's a girl
What do you think hair color will be: Light Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue (DH and I both have blue eyes, so according to genetics, they will be blue :)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs. 5oz.


----------



## counting

counting said:


> What day you think you will have baby:*July 7th*
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Boy- but I already know he is*
> What do you think hair color will be:*Dark brown/black but not a whole lot of it when he is born*
> What do you think eye color will be:*Navy blue at birth, brown when he gets older*
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:*7 pounds 6 ounces*
> 
> I bet I will be so, so wrong!

I forgot all about this!!!!

I was REALLY close!

He was born July 5th, boy, dark brown hair but not a whole lot, he has blue eyes(not sure if they will stay but they are brilliant blue so wrong there), and he weighed 7lbs 6oz!!!!


----------



## britt1986

Let's see....


What day you think you will have baby: January 8th

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark Blonde

What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs


----------



## knk2011

knk2011 said:


> *What day you think you will have baby:* Due 2nd August, I think maybe Friday 5th August.
> *If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Hope they're right and he pops out a boy!
> *What do you think hair color will be:* Think he will be born with blonde hair but it will turn brown.
> *What do you think eye color will be:* Blue
> *How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb 3



I was kind of close. 

He was born 2 days early on 31st July, blonde hair looks like it'll go brown, blue eyes and he weighed 6lb 11oz :)


----------



## BubbleGum12

What day you think you will have baby: *Feb 11, 2014 (Docts due date 2/3/2013)*

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl (I'll find out babies sex on 8/23!!!)*

What do you think hair color will be: *Dark Brown.*

What do you think eye color will be: *Hazel.*

How much to you predict baby will weigh: *7.6Lbs.*

:cloud9: :kiss:


----------



## lou belle

What day you think you will have baby: 18th Dec (due 28th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:... boy
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown nd lots of it!
What do you think eye color will be: green like daddy
How much do you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 10ozs (we tend to have small babies in my family so heres hoping )


----------



## luz

What day you think you will have baby: November 28 (5 days early)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs


----------



## onetwothreebp

What day you think you will have baby: January 2, 2014
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lbs 8 oz


----------



## Shabutie

Shabutie at 7 weeks prediction.

What day you think you will have baby: *March 18th 2014*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
What do you think hair color will be: *Very dark brown/black*
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs 1oz*


----------



## AussieBub

What day you think you will have baby: *Thursday Dec 5th*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy*
What do you think hair color will be: *Fair/Brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *Brown*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *6lb 13oz*


----------



## ClairAye

Hmm I'm basing these on LO :haha:

What day you think you will have baby: Friday 27th December

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy

What do you think hair color will be: Blonde

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 15oz


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Fun!

What day you think you will have baby: February 10
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lbs


----------



## Radiance

Radiance said:


> My predictions of my baby boy:
> What day you think you will have baby: January 27th
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Green
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9 pounds 2 ounces
> 
> My daughter was 8 pounds 14 oz, now has blonde hair and bright blue eyes
> 
> I can't wait to see what my little boy looks like! :D

My son Jack was born January 28th at 2:26am :thumbup: I went into labor the 27th. He has brown hair and hazel eyes :) Born at 35 weeks and 5 days weighing 8 pounds 3 ounces


----------



## Mummymoo_x

What day you think you will have baby: RANDOM GUESS, 2 WEEKS EARLY 7th JAN

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: STAYING TEAM YELLOW, I THINK GIRL. ALTHOUGH NOT A STRONG FEELING...

What do you think hair color will be: VERY DARK BROWN (i was born with dark hair my OH has dark brown hair) 

What do you think eye color will be: HAZEL/GREEN

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 7oz :) 


Sorry about caps I didnt know how else to make my answers stand out on my phone like the other posts. Lol. :) x


----------



## kassxox

What day you think you will have baby: Early December

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Have been told girl

What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown/black

What do you think eye color will be: Brown

How much to you predict baby will weigh: About 7lb


----------



## babypumpkin

What day you think you will have baby: *Friday 31st January*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
What do you think hair color will be:* Brown*
What do you think eye color will be:* Blue*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *9lbs 2oz *


----------



## Soon2bemum

What day you think you will have baby: Hoping for Wednesday 1st Jan (due Xmas eve) first son 10 days late. 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (staying team yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: dark blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 3


----------



## Twag

What day you think you will have baby: Due 22nd Jan but I think late so around 29th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: :pink: (will find out in 3 weeks)
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde/light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue/grey (DH and I both have this eye colour)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs something

Will be interesting to find out how close all our predictions are :thumbup:


----------



## Raggydoll

What day you think you will have baby: Saturday 18th January (I have a feeling it's going to be close to my daughters birthday on the 17th, hopefully he'll wait until after.)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy - I already know.
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 2oz


----------



## shellideaks

*What day you think you will have baby:* Friday 27th December
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* I originally thought girl, but then changed my mind to boy a few weeks ago. Baby is a boy.
*What do you think hair color will be:* Dark brown
*What do you think eye color will be:* Blue
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 6lb 14oz


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

-What day you think you will have baby:EDD is 9/2/14 I'd probably give birth earlier I'm guessing 26/1/14
-If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:I think it's a boy. We will be finding out tomorrow :happydance: ill update this. 
-What do you think hair color will be:light brown
-What do you think eye color will be:hazel
-How much to you predict baby will weigh:7.5-8 lbs

Fun!!

Edit: I was right about being team blue :blue:


----------



## mummytobe_93

-What day you think you will have baby:December 12th (i assume i will be late)
-If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Girl :)
-What do you think hair color will be:light brown/blondey hair
-What do you think eye color will be:blue
-How much to you predict baby will weigh:7.7-8 lb


----------



## joeybrooks

joeybrooks said:


> Interesting thread!!!
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: 13 July (due 10th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Male (but I do know this already)
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb

Ah I had completely forgotten this, I wrote the above prediction on 2 March 2012, this is what actually hapened:

I had my baby on 18 June 2013 - induced 3 weeks early due to severe pre eclampsia.
It was a Male as per the scans etc.
Hair was brown and he has the most beautiful chocolate brown eyes as per my prediction.
Ethan weighed in at 6lb 9.5, which means my prediction was well off, but he was early, so who knows what he might have been had he cooked longer.


----------



## Louise88

What day you think you will have baby: I'm due December 24th and I think he'll be born 21st December 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know I'm having a boy
What do you think hair color will be: brown (even though our dd was blonde)
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 4oz


----------



## geordie_gal

What day you think you will have baby: 05/02/14 - due 27/01/14
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 8oz


----------



## SwissMiss

Neat! :D 

What day you think you will have baby: due Valentine's Day - think it'll be 22.02.2014 - I ALWAYS go over... :roll: 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (although KINDA hoping for a girl... :blush:) 
What do you think hair color will be: brown at birth then fall out :)
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: around 3.5kg I think; seems a good average between my last two ;)


----------



## Mom2Hope

Well my due date is Dec. 9th but I'm hoping Dec. 5th (this is my first so I really don't have a strong feeling of baby coming early or late)

Our gender scan said all BOY :)

I think his hair color will be black but most likely change later on

Eye color I am hoping for green like mine but think they will be brown

I think baby boy will weigh 7 lbs. 3 oz :)


----------



## Hope115

Day: i predict Dec. 16th (wishful thinking- due after christmas Dec 30)
Gender: boy (already know from ultrasouns, but before swore girl)
Hair: very smallamount of hair- light brown
Eyes: brown
Weight: 7lbs. 4oz.


----------



## ALISON69

What day you think you will have baby: 20th Dec (due 28th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (team yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 8oz


----------



## capegirl7

What day you think you will have baby: February 12, 2014
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think girl (Find out Sept 7)
What do you think hair color will be: light brown
What do you think eye color will be: green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb2oz


----------



## cruise

What day you think you will have baby: 22 Feb
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Male
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue, we were born with blue eyes but they didn't stay that way.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 pounds, 4 ounces.


----------



## babyhopes2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> What day you think you will have baby:*im due 29th so i reckon 1st september which id be 40+3*
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:*its a boy *
> What do you think hair color will be:dark brown lots of hair
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:10lb 1 :argh: i know :wacko: but my daughter was 9lb3 :shock: id like a 8lber tho lol

just looking at this and hope im wrong:haha:


----------



## megrenade

What day you think you will have baby: February 27th (due February 24th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 12oz - 8lb 2oz


----------



## IsabellaJayne

What day do you think you'll have baby: 14th Dec (due 11th)
Sex: Girl (already know)
Hair colour: light brown
Eye colour: blue
Prediction of baby's weight: 8lbs 2oz


----------



## kimmym

kimmym said:


> What day you think you will have baby: sept 5th
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (hoping for a boy though!)
> What do you think hair color will be: dark brown/black like daddy
> What do you think eye color will be:dark brown (again like daddy.i'm figuring he/she'll have somewhat fark skin like OH as well)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs
> :bunny:

Id forgot about this!
So far ive been told 90% sure its a girl.
and my original duedate was the 11th,but some how my doctor ended up moving it to the 5th since then.
we'll seeeeeeeee.


----------



## CrunchyJenny

What day you think you will have baby: January 16th (Due 19th) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy, we're finding out friday! 
What do you think hair color will be: Brown 
What do you think eye color will be: Brown 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 10 oz


----------



## sobroody

What day you think you will have baby: 3rd Dec (due 5th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl - been told at scans :)
What do you think hair color will be: Dark
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 13 (hoping a bit less lol) my son was 8lb 10

ETA:

Day i had baby: 1st dec
Hair colour: dark, full head!
Eye colour: dark
Weight: 7lb 15.5


----------



## Soon2bemum

Oh wow some of you ladies are really close now can't wait to see who gets it right  x


----------



## Caro912

What day you think you will have baby: end of January (due 2nd feb)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (we're team yellow again)
What do you think hair color will be: blonde like daughter
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 6oz


----------



## pagetwashingt

Hey,, I guess my baby is coming at the end of this month :)


----------



## Merewen

Oh, fun!

What day you think you will have baby: December 3 (due Nov 29)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: U/S says boy.
What do you think hair color will be: nonexistent at birth, blond and curly later
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lb 6 oz. Really I'm just hoping he doesn't take after his daddy (10 lbs! His side of the family cooks their babies big)


----------



## ciz

What day you think you will have baby: January 28th (edd 22nd jan)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: brown/black 
What do you think eye color will be: brown/green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 4oz


----------



## bella21

bella21 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 8/21/20133. (EDD IS 8/15/13)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Its definitely a boy!
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 8oz

I got my due date right!! he's blonde! blue eyes! and was born 6lbs 10 oz...only 2oz off!!


----------



## Melydu

What day you think you will have baby: 8 Dec (Due 27 Dec but my brother is convinced the 8th is when I will go into labor and he says he has yet to be wrong about his predictions)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (already know)
What do you think hair color will be: light brown, maybe blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8ish lbs (both me and the dad are tall)


----------



## kimmym

kimmym said:


> What day you think you will have baby: sept 5th
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl (hoping for a boy though!)
> What do you think hair color will be: dark brown/black like daddy
> What do you think eye color will be:dark brown (again like daddy.i'm figuring he/she'll have somewhat fark skin like OH as well)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs
> :bunny:

Some what close i guess :haha:

What day you think you will have baby: september 11th,barely escaped being induced as i was booked for that evening :bunny:
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: GIRL :)
What do you think hair color will be: she has very dark brown hair,and a lottttt of it 
What do you think eye color will be:she was born with dark skin,and dark blue eyes like me.were hoping it stays that way but were figuring her eyes will probably change to brown as she gets older.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 4 oz


----------



## littlesteph

*What day you think you will have baby:* Feb 14th 2014 (due Feb 28th)
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* girl find out Oct 10th
*What do you think hair color will be:* mousey brown
*What do you think eye color will be:* blue
*How much to you predict baby will weight:* about 6lb 8oz


----------



## twinmummy06

What day you think you will have baby: I will have a scheduled csection around 39 weeks - hoping I can make it into March (due about March 5th/6th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
What do you think hair colour will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 2oz


----------



## MelliPaige

What day you think you will have baby: March 1 (due feb 16)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: baby boy!
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 Ib 6 oz


----------



## SophieBey

What day you think you will have baby: due March 12, My daughter was prem due to my uterus abnormality so id say bub will come around beginnning of Feb instead :)

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think its another girl
What do you think hair color will be: light brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue at first may change to green like my dd
How much to you predict baby will weigh: about 2800 grams


----------



## xZoeyx

What day you think you will have baby: April 1st (due 25th March!!)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Definitely blonde 
What do you think eye color will be: Bluey Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 6oz


----------



## donnarobinson

What day you think you will have baby: March 5th (Due 2th Feb)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy

What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 7oz


----------



## Srrme

What day you think you will have baby: Last week of December.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: It's a boy. :lol:
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6 pounds 3 ounces.


----------



## Twag

Twag said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Due 22nd Jan but I think late so around 29th
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: :pink: (will find out in 3 weeks)
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde/light brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue/grey (DH and I both have this eye colour)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs something
> 
> Will be interesting to find out how close all our predictions are :thumbup:

Just a quick update after our 20 week scan we are Team :blue: so I was wrong with that :dohh:

Sure the rest will be wrong too but cannot wait to find out :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2Hope

Mom2Hope said:


> Well my due date is Dec. 9th but I'm hoping Dec. 5th (this is my first so I really don't have a strong feeling of baby coming early or late)
> 
> Our gender scan said all BOY :)
> 
> I think his hair color will be black but most likely change later on
> 
> Eye color I am hoping for green like mine but think they will be brown
> 
> I think baby boy will weigh 7 lbs. 3 oz :)

Well my induction date was scheduled to be go in night of the 5th induce morning of the 6th and have my baby boy...but He decided to make his appearance on the 23rd of November he arrived at 8:48 in the morning. We had the growth scan right before my waters broke and the sonographer actually said 7lbs. 3 oz lol...which is what I thought...but then he was born 6 lbs 12 oz...close but not quite...His hair was dark dark brown almost black...and his eye color is blue for now though I am sure that will change as mine did as did the donor we used...


----------



## shellideaks

shellideaks said:


> *What day you think you will have baby:* Friday 27th December
> *If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* I originally thought girl, but then changed my mind to boy a few weeks ago. Baby is a boy.
> *What do you think hair color will be:* Dark brown
> *What do you think eye color will be:* Blue
> *How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 6lb 14oz

My prediction was somewhat wrong lol.

He was born on Wednesday 4th December weighing 4lb5oz. He does have brown hair and blue eyes though :)


----------



## megrenade

megrenade said:


> What day you think you will have baby: February 27th (due February 24th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 12oz - 8lb 2oz

UPDATE:

It is a GIRL :happydance: I'm keeping my predictions the same.


----------



## mayb_baby

What day you think you will have baby:May 4th (due May 2nd)

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy

What do you think hair colour will be: Black

What do you think eye colour will be: Blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 7oz-8lb 4oz


----------



## mummy2o

What day you think you will have baby: Hoping March 27th as its my mum's birthday, realistically March 24th, due March 14th but DS was 16 days late so I wpn't hold my breath.

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Guessed girl at 6 weeks. Confirmed girl at ultrasound

What do you think hair colour will be: Brown

What do you think eye colour will be: Blue (Considering all Caucasian babies are born with blue eyes and it can take a year for their pigmentation to come in, pretty sure its a given.)

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbz


----------



## MissRhead

Im due 21st april, i think baby will be here around 19th april (wishful thinking?)
im having a boy
dark brown/black hair
dark eyes
8lb9


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Fun thread, I can't resist!


What day you think you will have baby: 8 june (edd 6 june)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 5


----------



## flowergirl7

What day you think you will have baby: Due May 13th, but I think May 7th or 8th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: BOY :) Find out Dec 23rd
What do you think Hair color will be: Dark Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much do you think baby will weigh: 8lbs 4oz


----------



## pookied

What day you think you will have baby: Baby is due the 20th of may but i think ill be a day over because its the anniversary of the day my nan passed away.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (find out 31/12/13)
What do you think hair color will be: blonde or ginger
What do you think eye color will be: bluey/green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 10oz


----------



## paintrider89

What day you think you will have baby: due 4-15. But I think she will come 4-18
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: we know shes a girl
What do you think hair color will be: blond, if she has much hair :winkwink:
What do you think eye color will be: blue. Both DH and I have blue eyes.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs. 5oz. And to add I think she will be 22inches long. 

This is fun :)


----------



## lovelyredrose

What day you think you will have baby:
Wednesday
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:
Boy
What do you think hair color will be:
Black
What do you think eye color will be:
Black
How much to you predict baby will weigh:
Around 3 - 3.25 kgs


----------



## littlesteph

What day you think you will have baby: Feb 14th 2014 (due Feb 28th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: It's a boy
What do you think hair colour will be: mousey brown
What do you think eye colour will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weight: about 6lb 8oz


----------



## sun

Wow this is an old thread! I think I may have responded in 2011! :haha: But for this LO:

What day you think you will have baby: March 17 (37 weeks exactly - I hope!!! I have a history of preterm birth)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: It's a boy
What do you think hair color will be: Brown/black
What do you think eye color will be: Brown (or blue that turns brown at 1y like my other 2)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs8oz at 37w


----------



## Nats21

What day you think you will have baby: 11th April (baby due 9th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Brown 
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 5oz


----------



## Shabutie

Shabutie said:


> Shabutie at 7 weeks prediction.
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: *March 18th 2014*
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
> What do you think hair color will be: *Very dark brown/black*
> What do you think eye color will be: *Blue*
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs 1oz*

Ha, well my 7 week prediction of a GIRL was correct. Found out about 3 weeks ago... now to wait and see if the rest is correct!


----------



## auntiesarah25

What day you think you will have baby: OH says April 1st, I'm leaning toward March 27 - I hope OH is right as we have A LOT of march bdays in our family
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:  Girl :)  
What do you think hair color will be:Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 6 oz


----------



## wamommy

What day you think you will have baby: *April 16th. I'm due the 30th, but tend to go almost exactly 38 weeks each time!*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *We aren't finding out, but I'm thinking *
What do you think hair color will be:*None/light brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *Brown (well, blue at birth and then change)*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs2oz*


----------



## StarlitHome

*What day you think you will have baby:* I predict that, like his sister before him, Zion will arrive at least a week early. So, around March 12th.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* He's a boy :blue:
*What do you think hair color will be:* I'm guessing dark hair.
*What do you think eye color will be:* I'm sure he'll have dark blueish eyes to start, and I'm _hoping_ they turn brown :)
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* Around 7lbs (Molly was 6lbs 10oz).


----------



## Karigan

What day you think you will have baby: May 10. I WILL NOT BE 9 MONTHS PREGNANT FOR MOTHER'S DAY!
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Curly and Dark
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 3oz


----------



## Leids

What day: May 26th. I don't have a 100% due date yet as baby is measuring ahead but I figure the baby will be slightly late as my son was 1 week late.
Sex: Girl
Hair color: Black
Eye color: Brown
Weight: 7lb 9oz

*Edited February 6th 2014:* Baby is a _boy_ so I was wrong about gender!


----------



## mayb_baby

mayb_baby said:


> What day you think you will have baby:May 4th (due May 2nd)
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
> 
> What do you think hair colour will be: Black
> 
> What do you think eye colour will be: Blue
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 7oz-8lb 4oz

Sex: :blue: correct


----------



## SugarBeth

SugarBeth said:


> I did this for my last baby and had a few things right, interesting to see what this time will be!
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: I'm due 12.12, but I think I'll go around December 20th.
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We know it's a little boy
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: brown hair
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: blue eyes
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs, 2 oz (I seem to be averaging about the same as with my daughter, but I think he'll be a little bit bigger than her)

I had my little Will on 12.27.13. He weighed 8 lbs, 1.8 oz, he has brown hair and blue eyes! So I was pretty spot on with everything but the date - really didn't think he'd go just past 42 weeks!


----------



## trinity_enigm

I think....
What day you think you will have baby: 14th June (due 9th June)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (we're not finding out but I have a gut feeling)
What do you think hair color will be: mid brown
What do you think eye color will be: hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: absolutely no idea but I'll guess at 7lb 9oz

I'm really looking forward to coming back to this later in the year lol.


----------



## Willo

What day do you think you will have baby? My guess will be 6th June. Edd is 31st May but as the 6th is our anniversary I'll pick that.
What sex? We've been told BOY
Hair colour? Dark brown
Eye colour? Blue
Weight? 10lb 2oz (hoping for less but thinking baby will be a big one)


----------



## bubblz82

Due 17th June
I think I will go into labour 24th May. And have a son. I think he will weigh 7.9lb with brown eyes, brown hair and light tannef skin. 

As long as he or she is healthy.


----------



## proudparent88

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby:
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:
> What do you think hair color will be:
> What do you think eye color will be:
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:
> 
> I know it's like impossible to predict, but it would be funny for us to do this, and come back and look how close we got it after baby is born! :D
> 
> Make sure you come back!! :D :flow:

I think it will be May 24th the baby will be here, Hair color will start out dark but it will be lost and turn strawberry blonde eye color blue no change my prediction for weight is 5 pounds 8 ounces.


----------



## Misscalais

LoisP said:


> What day you think you will have baby:
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:
> What do you think hair color will be:
> What do you think eye color will be:
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:
> 
> I know it's like impossible to predict, but it would be funny for us to do this, and come back and look how close we got it after baby is born! :D
> 
> Make sure you come back!! :D :flow:

I think bub will be born a few days late so around the 20th ( due 18th ) and hoping he will be born around 3pm. ( my boys were 10:15pm and 3:38am )
He's my 3rd boy, thought he was going to be a girl.
Light brown hair.
Blue eyes to begin with, hoping they stay that way as we have a green eyed son and a brown eyed son. Would be nice to have a blue eyed son like his daddy.
And I think he will be 8lb 8oz. ( his brothers were 8lb 4oz and 9lb, just hoping this one isn't bigger then 9lb )


----------



## Eternal

20th or near via section 
Boy
Blue eyes, brown hair 
9lbs


----------



## Amalee

Ohh, I like this! 

What day you think you will have baby: July 17th (due the 14th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm guessing boy
What do you think hair color will be: dark but sparse at birth!
hat do you think eye color will be: blue at birth
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 5oz


----------



## Oddori

What day you think you will have baby: Sept 4th '14 (due 25th Aug)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: lots of dark blonde which will go very light
What do you think eye color will be: green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb9oz


----------



## Klandagi

What day you think you will have baby: *Feb 14 (due Feb 20)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *we KNOW the gender is male.*
What do you think hair color will be: *Red*
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue (both OH and i have blue eyes)*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *around 9lbs, give or take*


----------



## kimmy04

kimmy04 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: June 22nd (due June 25th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Know its a boy
> What do you think hair color will be: very very blonde!
> What do you think eye color will be: Bright blue like me and daddy!
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9 lbs (OH and his brothers were all over 10)

This is so funny I just came across this from 2 and a half years ago. Never looked at it again since I wrote it! I was way off though on the date, guessed June 22 and he was 9 days late born on July 4th! Weight was 8.4 so that was close, and blonde hair blue eyes!


----------



## bluejen

Baby is a girl. Due date is 22nd May.

My prediction is an 8lb 2oz girl with dark hair and blue eyes on 30th May. Good luck :) x


----------



## mazndave

What day you think you will have baby: Sept 12th (due around 3rd)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Another boy
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde/brown and not much of it
What do you think eye color will be: Blue like his/her brother
How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 9oz


----------



## Blessedbaby

What day you think you will have baby: *March 5th (Due 14th)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy*
What do you think hair color will be: *black*
What do you think eye color will be: *brown*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *3.6kg*


----------



## BabyMamma93

What day you think you will have baby: *due 5th May, i think early for some reason.. but if hes stubborn like his dad, probably late*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *i knw hes a boy, but always thought girl.*
What do you think hair color will be: *i think dark blonde-light brown. me and OH are naturally blonde but mines dies dark OH's naturally went dark. i was also bald until i was 3 :L *
What do you think eye color will be: *blue*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *id say anything between 7lb & 9lb (i was 6lb when born oh was over 9lb*


ill try update but cant promise i will :)


----------



## Twag

Twag said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: Due 22nd Jan but I think late so around 29th
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: :pink: (will find out in 3 weeks)
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde/light brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue/grey (DH and I both have this eye colour)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs something
> 
> Will be interesting to find out how close all our predictions are :thumbup:
> 
> Just a quick update after our 20 week scan we are Team :blue: so I was wrong with that :dohh:
> 
> Sure the rest will be wrong too but cannot wait to find out :thumbup:Click to expand...

Born: 3rd February 
Sex: gorgeous boy
small amount light brown hair, blue eyes at the moment, weighed 8lbs 7ozs <3<3<3


----------



## me_virtua

What day you think you will have baby: Due on June 12th, I think it will be around 1st week of june
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: The U/S tech said she thinks it is a girl, But I still think it is a boy
What do you think hair color will be: Black
What do you think eye color will be: brownish black
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7.5 lbs


----------



## Louise88

Louise88 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: I'm due December 24th and I think he'll be born 21st December
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know I'm having a boy
> What do you think hair color will be: brown (even though our dd was blonde)
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 4oz

Well my boy was born 30th December so a good 9 days off my prediction lol he has brown hair and blue eyes which was right and he was 8lb 2oz so only 2oz off what I predicted :)


----------



## AC1987

What day you think you will have baby: March 17
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm just gonna say boy.. I'm team yellow LOL
What do you think hair color will be: black
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6 pounds


----------



## Melly Belly

What day you think you will have baby: Due April 15th/16th...though she might be stubborn, so im going with the 17th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (we had two scans where it was pretty obvious..so if its a boy, id be realllly surprised) 
What do you think hair color will be: Light Brown/Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue (both of us have blue eyes, but my mom has brown, and so does my brother..so we will see) 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 6 oz


----------



## mara16jade

My predictions:

What day you think you will have baby: Saturday, July 19th.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know. TEAM BLUE!!!
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb14oz lol (please baby, be a tiny bit smaller though!! Fx)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

*What day you think you will have baby:* Due Oct 7th...going to say I'll give birth 30th September.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Going by the Shettles method, it should be a :pink:. If I get my way we'll stay :yellow: until LO comes, though.
*What do you think hair color will be: *Brown, since we both have brown hair, though hubby's started blonde before turning brown, so that's a possibility too.
*What do you think eye color will be:* Brown - hubby's got blue, mine are dark dark brown
*How much do you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb


----------



## ac2010

What day you think you will have baby: I'm due 26th May. I say 28th May
Sex: Girl (already know)
What colour do you think hair will be: blonde
What do you think eye colour will be: blue 
How much do you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 10oz


----------



## CaptainMummy

What day you think you will have baby: Im due Oct 3rd. Im guessing Ill have baby on Oct 10th.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:*Already have 2 girls. Im guessing another girl!
What do you think hair color will be: I have a blonde daughter and a brunette..m ill guess this will be anothet brunette.
What do you think eye color will be:*Blue. Me and OH and both our girls are all blue.
How much to you predict baby will weigh.... hmmm. Dd1 was 8lb14, dd2 was 8lb1 so i guess this one will be 8lb10


----------



## megrenade

megrenade said:


> What day you think you will have baby: February 27th (due February 24th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: IT'S A GIRL
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 12oz - 8lb 2oz

Just so I don't lose track of my prediction :thumbup:

I'm still keeping everything the same.


----------



## whigfield

*What day you think you will have baby:* Due September 28th, I think I'll have LO October 3rd.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* I think a girl!
*What do you think hair color will be:* Brunette. I am a brunette, OH is blonde. We'll see!
*What do you think eye color will be:* Green. OH's are green, mine are blue.
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb 6


----------



## cruise

cruise said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 22 Feb
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Male
> What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue, we were born with blue eyes but they didn't stay that way.
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 pounds, 4 ounces.

My predictions were pretty close -- 

Day: born 11 PM, 21 Feb
Sex: Male
Hair color: Dark brown
Eye color: Blue
Weight: 7 lb, 5 oz


----------



## Twinkl3

*What day you think you will have baby:* 6th March 2014 (Due 2nd March 2014)
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Girl (Already know)
*What do you think hair color will be: *Dark Brown (Me & OH were Blonde and now brunettes but I think she will have some of OH's Spanish side).
*What do you think eye color will be:* Blue
*How much to you predict baby will weight: *8lb 10oz


----------



## megrenade

megrenade said:


> megrenade said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: February 27th (due February 24th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: IT'S A GIRL
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 12oz - 8lb 2oz
> 
> Just so I don't lose track of my prediction :thumbup:
> 
> I'm still keeping everything the same.Click to expand...

STILL PREGNANT :wacko:

We are now into March.. so I guess I'll predict March 8th (our original due date) - and since she is being such a stinker, she's definitely going to be over 8lbs.


----------



## MelliPaige

MelliPaige said:


> What day you think you will have baby: March 1 (due feb 16)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: baby boy!
> What do you think hair color will be: brown
> What do you think eye color will be: brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 Ib 6 oz

He came on his due date, he's a boy...in the sunlight his hair is red, his eyes were born blue but already look dark underneath so we will see...he weighed 6 pounds 13 and a half oz when he was born but at his check up 9 days later he was 7 pounds 6 oz so that's pretty cool. 

He's pretty amazing.

Eta his eyes are dark brown and hair is RED


----------



## LaDY

Im due 18th march, im guessing she will arrive 21st March! Lets wait and see!! X


----------



## megrenade

megrenade said:


> What day you think you will have baby: February 27th (due February 24th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: IT'S A GIRL
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 12oz - 8lb 2oz

*Millie Anne is here 

March 4th @ 2:54am (41+1) and was born with dark hair. Can't tell her eye color yet. And she was 8lb, 4oz.*


----------



## kittylady

What day you think you will have baby: I'm due 22nd-28th September (need my dating scan so will update)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Undecided, I want to think boy but I'm only 60%.
What do you think hair color will be: I think it'll start dark and go light like our daughter.
What do you think eye color will be:Blue - I seem to come from a dominant blue eyed family.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 4oz maybe, dd was 7lb 2oz


----------



## pinkpolkadot

pinkpolkadot said:


> Fun thread, I can't resist!
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: 8 june (edd 6 june)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
> What do you think hair color will be: brown
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 5

DOB: 3 june
Sex: girl
Hair: brown
Eyes: blue
Weight: 7lb 4

:)


----------



## whigfield

whigfield said:


> *What day you think you will have baby:* Due September 28th, I think I'll have LO October 3rd.
> *If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* I think a girl!
> *What do you think hair color will be:* Brunette. I am a brunette, OH is blonde. We'll see!
> *What do you think eye color will be:* Green. OH's are green, mine are blue.
> *How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb 6

One update I can give so far: :haha:

He's a boy, so I got the girl part wrong!


----------



## wamommy

wamommy said:


> What day you think you will have baby: *April 16th. I'm due the 30th, but tend to go almost exactly 38 weeks each time!*
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *We aren't finding out, but I'm thinking *
> What do you think hair color will be:*None/light brown*
> What do you think eye color will be: *Brown (well, blue at birth and then change)*
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs2oz*

The only thing I got right was that it was a BOY! :D

He was born April 29th, _9 pounds_ with blonde hair and his eyes are still blue. :happydance:


----------



## mazndave

mazndave said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Sept 12th (due around 3rd)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Another boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde/brown and not much of it
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue like his/her brother
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 9oz

Well I got the sex wrong, we're having a girl!


----------



## RinnaRoo

What day you think you will have baby: Due Sept 4th, I think it will be the 3rd. 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A girl, confirmed 
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Grey, then light brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: At least 8lbs


----------



## vickyandchick

*What day you think you will have baby: * I'm due 30th September but I'm thinking 8th October
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Already know we're having a boy:thumbup:
*What do you think hair colour will be:* Black/Dark brown
*What do you think eye colour will be:* Brown, we both have brown eyes
*How much to you predict baby will weigh: * I reckon about 8lb 5oz


----------



## Lucyjo81

What day you think you will have baby: 13th December (due on 16th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair colour will be: Blonde
What do you think eye colour will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 10oz


----------



## SisterRose

Third time around on this thread!
*What day you think you will have baby:* I think 12th October, IF I'm induced like my previous pregnancies. If not I think 30th October
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* We were told boy at 16 weeks, but I still keep thinking girl. Hopefully we'll get a second opinion at my 20 week scan on Wednesday.
*What do you think hair colour will be:* Brown
*What do you think eye colour will be:* Blue
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* Last two times I said 7-8lbs and they were both smaller, so this time Im going for 6lb :haha:

so wrong this time! 

born 7th october, induced. Earlier than expected. 
deff a boy! He has red/ginger hair which is weird because my first time on this post in 2010 with 1st daughter i guessed red head for some reason(neither of us are red heads but OH has a ginger beard) but my daughter was blonde. 
he was my biggest out of all 3 at 6lb 14oz @ 37+1 so would have been at least 8lb at term im sure!!


----------



## heidi87814

I love this idea! :D

*What day you think you will have baby:* I think it'll be pretty spot on. I'm going to just go with my due date - Sep 30th.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* I'm one girl in a family with 4 boys. I think it'll be a boy.
*What do you think hair color will be:* It's going to be black. Hubbie and I have dark hair so, yeah, black.
*What do you think eye color will be:* Brown.
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* I'll say 6lbs something. I don't think he/she'll make it to 7.


----------



## bubblz82

:-( got date wrong so far. Due date 17th June, thought I would have been early


----------



## victoria1987

I agree so fun, would love to know how close we all are! 

What day you think you will have baby: *3 October 2014 (due 30 September) *
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy, Already confirmed* 
What do you think hair color will be: *I'm thinking Auburn like me, hope he has a lot of hair at birth like me and my siblings and is not a baldy like DH!*
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue (hope, DH had brown, I have blue so it is 50/50)*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *7lb 2oz*


----------



## Melly Belly

Here were my predictions: 

1 What day you think you will have baby: Due April 15th/16th...though she might be stubborn, so im going with the 17th
2 If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (we had two scans where it was pretty obvious..so if its a boy, id be realllly surprised) 
3 What do you think hair color will be: Light Brown/Blonde
4 What do you think eye color will be: Blue (both of us have blue eyes, but my mom has brown, and so does my brother..so we will see) 
5 How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 6 oz

Baby was born 04/17/14 by c section, because she WAS being stubborn and wasn't progressing and didn't like the induction meds at all, her heart rate kept bouncing all around, and she didn't like if i laid certain ways, etc... :dohh:
Definitely a girl! 
Light Brown hair
She started out with really dark blue/grey eyes, but theyve lightened to almost an ice blue color
Born 7lbs 13 oz :thumbup:


----------



## Fallacy

What day you think you will have baby: December 24th I think. I'm due January 1st, but they schedule c sections at 39 weeks, which puts me at December 25th. But they don't do it on holidays soooo... :haha:
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Gut says girl and I was right last time about my son so let's hope! 
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown. DH has black and I have dark brown. DS came out with my hair so I expect the same this time.
What do you think eye color will be: Brown.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Micah weighed 6 lbs 4 oz so I'll say 6 lbs! :thumbup:


----------



## Gregsprincess

What day you think you will have baby: 12th December (Due 5th December)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I keep saying boy, OH thinks girl 
What do you think hair color will be: dark like OH
What do you think eye color will be: Blue 
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 10oz


----------



## Buttercup84

What day you think you will have baby: 8 days late (Wednesday 17th September) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know it's a girl
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: I think they'll turn brown like mine and DD's.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 10lbs

My firstborn was a girl born 12 days late 19/12/11 weighing 9lbs 4oz :)


----------



## ajlj1126

What a LOVELY idea for a thread! I can't wait to come back and see how close we all were!

What day you think you will have baby: *December 27th (Due Jan 1st)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy*
What do you think hair color will be: *Brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *Green*
How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 8 lbs 1 oz*


----------



## MrsPoodle

MrsPoodle said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 2nd June (Due 24th May)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Think it's a boy, but we find out on wednesday!
> What do you think hair color will be: Fair
> What do you think eye color will be: Brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb, 11oz

I was completely wrong... She was a girl, born 28th May, 6lb 8oz! 

This time round: 
What day you think you will have baby: Feb 11th (due feb 6th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Fair
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb, 5oz


----------



## motherearth23

What day you think you will have baby: january 30... Due feb 5th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl 
What do you think hair color will be:brown
What do you think eye color will be:blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs13oz


----------



## ab75

What day you think you will have baby:*dec 28th.... Due jan 9th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:boy
What do you think hair color will be:brown
What do you think eye color will be:blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 9oz


----------



## emmi26

Ok here we go
I think I will have to have baby early so I'm saying around new year at 38 weeks 
I think babys a girl 
Baby won't be small Harry was 11 lb 5 oz beck was 8lb 1 oz so I'm guessing 9lb I don't cook small babies lol 
Baby will definitely have daddy's ginger hair I know it lol 
Eye colour grey like mine :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

What day you think you will have baby: due Feb 8, probably around Feb 3rd

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy

What do you think hair color will be: Black

What do you think eye color will be: Brown

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs +


----------



## WanaBaba

Second time round joining in this thread, don't think I got much right last time haha.

Already know the date and gender.

Hair colour.. Brown
Eye colour.. Blue
Weight.. 8.2


----------



## MummyLaura93

What day you think you will have baby: 2nd Feb (due 30th Jan)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy, just have a feeling
What do you think hair color will be: Dark like his/her brother
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 5oz


----------



## MummyLaura93

What day you think you will have baby: 2nd Feb (due 30th Jan)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy, just have a feeling
What do you think hair color will be: Dark like his/her brother
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 5oz


----------



## MummyStobe

What day you think you will have baby: DD 12 September. Hoping it'll be 30 August but probably 14 September
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: no gut feeling. Going to say girl as this pregnancy so different to DS
What do you think hair color will be: Dark at birth turning blonder
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will be: 8lb 3oz


----------



## Literati_Love

What day you think you will have baby: August 7 or 9, 2014 (due aug 8) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: (u/s said girl) 
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs 11 oz


----------



## vickyandchick

vickyandchick said:


> *What day you think you will have baby: * I'm due 30th September but I'm thinking 8th October
> *If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* Already know we're having a boy:thumbup:
> *What do you think hair colour will be:* Black/Dark brown
> *What do you think eye colour will be:* Brown, we both have brown eyes
> *How much to you predict baby will weigh: * I reckon about 8lb 5oz

Well I was practically bang on all round! My little boy was born on the 8th October, was supposed to be induced but went into labour naturally, with lots of dark brown almost black hair. His eyes are a dark grey atm and he weighed 8lb 12oz so don't think my guess was too bad:thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

whigfield said:


> *What day you think you will have baby:* Due September 28th, I think I'll have LO October 3rd.
> *If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* I think a girl!
> *What do you think hair color will be:* Brunette. I am a brunette, OH is blonde. We'll see!
> *What do you think eye color will be:* Green. OH's are green, mine are blue.
> *How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 7lb 6

Absolutely wrong on all counts. :haha:

Boy, came early on September 12th, weighed 6lb 5oz, has blue eyes and blonde hair. :haha:


----------



## LadySlipper

Second time joining this thread. I think I only got the gender, hair, and eyes right last time.

What day you think you will have baby: elcs 12/12/2014
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: thinking girl
What do you think hair color will be: brown
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs


----------



## smawfl

What day you think you will have baby: *3rd March*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
What do you think hair color will be: *Dark Brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue, but turn brown*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *7lbs 7oz*


----------



## Squiggy

What day you think you will have baby:  JUNE 5, 2015
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: GIRL
What do you think hair color will be: BLONDE
What do you think eye color will be: BLUE
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 5lb, 6oz

:D :flow:


----------



## 05mummy07

I'm due May 7th but due to going early with all previous I think baby will arrive on April 30th.

Don't know sex yet but think girl.

Hair colour - light brown

Eye colour - blue

Weight - 7lbs 12oz


----------



## SmartieMeUp

What day you think you will have baby: 21st June (EDD 20th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (guess)
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 4oz


----------



## DebbieF

What day you think you will have baby: Due May 11, but I'm going to say May 19
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 pounds 10 ounces


----------



## Srrme

What day you think you will have baby: June 18th, 2014
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 pounds 8 ounces.


----------



## Feronia

We haven't had any routine ultrasounds so we have no idea about anything! :D

What day you think you will have baby: *February 20, 2015*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
What do you think hair colour will be: *Brown*
What do you think eye colour will be: *Blue*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *6 lbs 5 oz*


----------



## Buttercup84

Buttercup84 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 8 days late (Wednesday 17th September)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know it's a girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: I think they'll turn brown like mine and DD's.
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 10lbs
> 
> My firstborn was a girl born 12 days late 19/12/11 weighing 9lbs 4oz :)

Well I actually had her 14 (!) days late on 22nd September. She has brown hair, eyes are still dark blue at the moment but pretty sure they'll change to brown soon and she was 9lbs 7oz :)


----------



## JumpingIn

What day you think you will have baby: On 22nd June
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A girl
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb


----------



## nilllabean26

]
Cute idea!!!

What day do you think you will have the baby: June 11 2015 is due date.. I'm thinking june 5th

Sex:girl

Hair color: black

Eye color: drk drk brown that looks black if U know what I mean

Weight: 6lb 14oz (me my bro and sis all around this size)
Or 10-11lbs *tears.my hubby was a fat big baby.


----------



## Catiren

What day you think you will have baby: May 27, 2015
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb, 6oz


----------



## Lumi

What day you think you will have baby: July 27, 2015
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Green
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb, 6oz


----------



## Sarah1508

What day you think you will have baby: *I'm due June 15th but I think I may actually give birth on the 19th (my son was 4 days late so just guessing on that haha) *
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: * I'm already convinced I'm carrying a wee girl  *
What do you think hair color will be: * Dark blonde same as my son  *
What do you think eye color will be: * Blue same as my son again *
How much to you predict baby will weigh: * My son was 6.15 so I recon if I am having a girl like I think I am she will be about 6.8 or so as girls are usually smaller  *


----------



## ClairAye

ClairAye said:


> Hmm I'm basing these on LO :haha:
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: Friday 27th December
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy - Team :yellow:
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> 
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 15oz

I thought I updated this but don't see it! LO is almost 1 now buuuut...

I had a girl :pink: on Saturday 21st December with blonde hair, blue eyes (obviously!) and weighing 7lb 1oz!


----------



## nilllabean26

Catiren said:


> What day you think you will have baby: May 27, 2015
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb, 6oz

U sure u don't wanna change get ur guess to girl? :p


----------



## Kassy

Day you'll have baby? - July 5th
Sex? - I'm guessing girl.
Hair? - Black like daughters was.
Eyes? - Blue like dd.
Weight? - 9lb2oz.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Gregsprincess said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 12th December (Due 5th December)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I keep saying boy, OH thinks girl
> What do you think hair color will be: dark like OH
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 10oz

Our baby boy arrived on 18 November 3 weeks early weighing 6lb 7.5oz he has mousy hair and blue eyes still :cloud9:


----------



## luz

What day you think you will have baby: April 14 (due the 22nd but all my babies have been early)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
What do you think hair color will be: Bald or very little blonde hair
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lb 13 oz


----------



## VerbingNoun

What day you think you will have baby: June 1st, 2015 (I was a late baby too lol)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown/Chocolate
What do you think eye color will be: dark Hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs, 9oz


----------



## oceania

What day you think you will have baby: May 25th, 2015 (Due June 3rd, thinking I will need to be induced bc of baby's big size)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown, curly
What do you think eye color will be: Brown :)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 4kg 200 grams


----------



## Lucyjo81

Lucyjo81 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 13th December (due on 16th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> What do you think hair colour will be: Blonde
> What do you think eye colour will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 10oz

I was very wrong! I had a little boy born 2 days overdue on the 18th December weighing 8lb 8.5oz. His hair is currently blonde though but has dark eyes. Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

What day you think you will have baby: 10th July
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Brown at birth like LO, then fall out and regrow blonde. 
What do you think eye color will be: Blue.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 6.


----------



## Beanonorder

What day you think you will have baby: 6th April
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know it's a boy
What do you think hair color will be: almost bald but what is there will be strawberry blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 3.8kg


----------



## Amalee

Amalee said:


> Ohh, I like this!
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: July 17th (due the 14th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm guessing boy
> What do you think hair color will be: dark but sparse at birth!
> hat do you think eye color will be: blue at birth
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 5oz

Well, I didn't do horribly...

Had my baby boy July 22nd. He had dark hair, but it was pretty thick! Blue eyes (still), and he weighed 9lb 13 oz. No way was I going to predict that size!! :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

Amalee said:


> Amalee said:
> 
> 
> Ohh, I like this!
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: July 17th (due the 14th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm guessing boy
> What do you think hair color will be: dark but sparse at birth!
> hat do you think eye color will be: blue at birth
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 5oz
> 
> Well, I didn't do horribly...
> 
> Had my baby boy July 22nd. He had dark hair, but it was pretty thick! Blue eyes (still), and he weighed 9lb 13 oz. No way was I going to predict that size!! :haha:Click to expand...

lol awesome. What made think u woulddeliver that far after ur due date?


----------



## MileyMamma

What day you think you will have baby: 6th June 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
What do you think hair color will be: quite a bit of dark hair
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 1oz


----------



## Button#

What day you think you will have baby: 7th April
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I already know it's a girl
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 2oz


----------



## ellahopesky

Day: September 9th (due 4th)
Sex: boy (team yellow)
Hair: brown
Eyes: blue
Weight: 8lb 2oz


----------



## aknqtpie

What day you think you will have baby: April 29 (Due April 21)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Already know it's a girl
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde.. both DH and I are brunettes, but DH was very blonde as a baby. 
What do you think eye color will be: Blue at birth, but will probably change to green (we both have green eyes)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 8oz


----------



## babifever

What day you think you will have baby: 38 weeks
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8


----------



## rwhite

What day you think you will have baby: 11th April
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Ginger like daddy :)
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb2oz


----------



## ab75

ab75 said:


> What day you think you will have baby:*dec 28th.... Due jan 9th
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:boy
> What do you think hair color will be:brown
> What do you think eye color will be:blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb 9oz

UPDATE
My baby boy was born on Jan 7th, He has brown hair and eyes just now and he was 10lb 7oz!!


----------



## Button#

Congrats ab75!


----------



## xprincessx

What day you think you will have baby: September 10th (due August 26th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue at birth, brown later on
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 11oz


----------



## ClaireJ23

What day you think you will have baby: September 21st (due October 7th)
I think twins! 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: One boy one girl
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue at birth, blue later on
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb each


Haha, I actually have no idea so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## oneill614

What day you think you will have baby: October 15 (due the 8th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I want a boy but for some reason I think it will be a girl.
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 8oz.


----------



## LaurenH2B

What day you think you will have baby: due August 1st I predict August 4th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'm guessing it'll be a girl
What do you think hair color will be: dark blonde/light brown
What do you think eye color will be: greeny/brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: gonna go for 8lbs 4oz  

Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

dcm_mw12 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: due Feb 8, probably around Feb 3rd
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: Black
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Brown
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs +

Born jan 25
Girl 
Hair color black 
Eyes brown 
Weigh 4 lbs


----------



## Twag

What day you think you will have baby: due Nov 5, probably late like DS so around 12 Nov

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl

What do you think hair color will be: Blonde

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs +


----------



## Beanonorder

Beanonorder said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 6th April
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know it's a boy
> What do you think hair color will be: almost bald but what is there will be strawberry blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 3.8kg

Born 2nd April
Boy
Red/blonde turning blonder
Blue
3.6kg


----------



## luz

luz said:


> What day you think you will have baby: April 14 (due the 22nd but all my babies have been early)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Bald or very little blonde hair
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lb 13 oz

Had a girl on April 12, weighed 6 lb 14 oz with LOTS of dark hair!!


----------



## mazndave

What day you think you will have baby: December 23rd (due 16th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (staying team yellow this time)
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Dark blue/grey
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 11oz


----------



## rwhite

rwhite said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 11th April
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Ginger like daddy :)
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb2oz

I was almost right about the birth date and wrong about one thing - not doing too badly! :haha:

Baby was born: 12th April
She's a girl
Her hair colour looks ginger but could change - my son's did, too, and his is brown now
Her eye colour is blue, and will likely stay blue like her brother's
She weighed 6lb6oz so I was waaaay off! :haha: She is just diddy


----------



## zebbed89

What day you think you will have baby: 11th may
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know he's a boy
What do you think hair color will be: blonde but very little of it
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb1oz


----------



## amelia26

What day you think you will have baby: 14th August (due 31st)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know she's a girl
What do you think hair color will be: dark brown/black and lots of it
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 2oz


----------



## Feronia

Feronia said:


> We haven't had any routine ultrasounds so we have no idea about anything! :D
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: *February 20, 2015*
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
> What do you think hair colour will be: *Brown*
> What do you think eye colour will be: *Blue*
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: *6 lbs 5 oz*

Well, I had my baby!
*Date:* I was exactly write on the date! My water broke spontaneously on February 20th and I had my home birth. :)
*Sex:* I was totally wrong - he's a boy!
*Hair colour:* I can't tell exactly since he's almost bald, but it looks to be a dark blonde.
*Eye colour:* I was right - blue!
*Weight:* Waaaay off -- he was 8 lbs 1 oz!

This was fun, even though I only got the date and eye colour correct. :haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

What day you think you will have baby: Nov 30th 2015
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A boy (Team yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: Black
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 10oz


----------



## Tink1o5

What day you think you will have baby: October 2nd

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think girl

What do you think hair color will be: brown/black

What do you think eye color will be: hazel brown

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 2 oz


----------



## Eleanor ace

What day you think you will have baby: 26th September 2015
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: A boy (Team yellow)
What do you think hair color will be: strawberry blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 10lb 1oz


----------



## Button#

Button# said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 7th April
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I already know it's a girl
> What do you think hair color will be: blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 2oz

I was off with the date, she was born today at 2 minutes past midnight so she just missed her due date.

She is a girl and she has dark blonde hair and blue eyes.

I was out by a pound on weight, she was 8lb 4oz!


----------



## DebbieF

DebbieF said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Due May 11, but I'm going to say May 19
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 pounds 10 ounces

I was way off!
Had him April 15th
He is a boy
He has dark brown hair and dark blue eyes
He weighed 5lb 15 oz (Born @ 36+2)


----------



## too_scared

What day you think you will have baby: June 13 (due 29th) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know she's a girl 
What do you think hair color will be: blonde, but not much 
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6 lb 4 oz


----------



## carebear1981

What day you think you will have baby: Sept 22nd
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: feeling like it's a boy. Will find out in 2 weeks hopefully!
What do you think hair color will be: will likely be dark when born and turn blond (I was born dark haired and became blond and hubby is blond)
What do you think eye color will be: blue (hubby is blue, mine are green but didn't turn green till I was 12-ish. Were blue prior)
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs 2oz (I was 7lbs 6oz hubby was over 9 but was a week late so I took an average ;))


----------



## mazndave

mazndave said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Sept 12th (due around 3rd)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Another boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde/brown and not much of it
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue like his/her brother
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 9oz

Just realised that I've posted my predictions for new baby, but never updated these ones!

I had a girl on the 9th Sept, black hair (that fell out and is now brown), blue/grey eyes, weighed 8lbs 5oz


----------



## Bevziibubble

What day you think you will have baby: Thursday
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
What do you think hair color will be: probably bald like Holly was
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 lbs 8 oz


----------



## girlinyork

What day you think you will have baby: Friday 13th November
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Would like another girl, but predicting a boy
What do you think hair color will be: Bald like my daughter growing in reddy brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue like the rest of the family 
How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 2oz


----------



## aknqtpie

aknqtpie said:


> What day you think you will have baby: April 29 (Due April 21)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Already know it's a girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde.. both DH and I are brunettes, but DH was very blonde as a baby.
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue at birth, but will probably change to green (we both have green eyes)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 8oz


Here's an update: 

Birthday: April 17
Hair color: Brown
Eye color: dark blue 
Weight: 6lb 12oz


----------



## Bevziibubble

aknqtpie said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: April 29 (Due April 21)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:Already know it's a girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde.. both DH and I are brunettes, but DH was very blonde as a baby.
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue at birth, but will probably change to green (we both have green eyes)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 8oz
> 
> 
> Here's an update:
> 
> Birthday: April 17
> Hair color: Brown
> Eye color: dark blue
> Weight: 6lb 12ozClick to expand...

Congratulations! :)


----------



## naturluvr

What day you think you will have baby: November 2nd
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Leaning towards another girl
What do you think hair color will be: full head of hair, dark blonde
What do you think eye color will be: light blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 5 oz


----------



## EleanoirRigby

What day you think you will have baby: November 2nd.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy.
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown/black.
What do you think eye color will be: Green/blue.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs, 8 oz. (21 inches long)


----------



## BethMaassen

What day you think you will have baby: *January 1st 2016 (Due December 25th)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl* 
What do you think hair color will be: *Blonde *
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *9lbs*


----------



## littlesteph

What day you think you will have baby: November 12th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
What do you think hair color will be: dark blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 5lb 6oz


----------



## nilllabean26

nilllabean26 said:


> ]
> Cute idea!!!
> 
> What day do you think you will have the baby: June 11 2015 is due date.. I'm thinking june 5th
> 
> Sex:girl
> 
> Hair color: black
> 
> Eye color: drk drk brown that looks black if U know what I mean
> 
> Weight: 6lb 14oz (me my bro and sis all around this size)
> Or 10-11lbs *tears.my hubby was a fat big baby.

ok so i was way off
I had a boy, and he was born on may 1st
he weighed 3 lbs 11 oz


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Ooo this looks fun! Can't believe it is still going on after all this time but here goes my prediction:

What day you think you will have baby: January 7, 2016 (due January 28, 2016)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much do you predict baby will weigh:7- 8 lbs. (if born as early as I think it will) or 9-10 lbs. (if born around due date)


----------



## girlinyork

girlinyork said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Friday 13th November
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Would like another girl, but predicting a boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Bald like my daughter growing in reddy brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue like the rest of the family
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 2oz

Boy confirmed. Other details to follow :thumbup:


----------



## zebbed89

zebbed89 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 11th may
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know he's a boy
> What do you think hair color will be: blonde but very little of it
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb1oz


I was wrong on most of it! 
He was born the 29th of May! 
He had loads of dark brown hair!
Blue eyes&#128522;
I was close on weight he was 8lb dead on! Xx


----------



## mazndave

What day you think you will have baby: December 27th (due 22nd)

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy. I have a boy and girl already, and everyone I know with one of each who have a 3rd, have the same gender as their 1st! Staying team :yellow:

What do you think hair color will be: Brown

What do you think eye color will be: Blue/grey

How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 13oz


----------



## Blu10

Date: 18th Dec (due 23rd Dec)
Gender: Girl
Eye colour: Brown
Hair Colour: Brown
Weight: 7lb 2oz


----------



## twinmummy06

What day you think you will have baby: *10th February 2016*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy*
What do you think hair color will be: *Mousey blonde*
What do you think eye color will be: *Blue, I'll be shocked if it's not as the other 4 are all blue.*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs 12oz*


----------



## thexfadingpat

I am probably going to be so off.

What day you think you will have baby: *February 22, 2016 (EDD February 17th)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy*
What do you think hair color will be: *Brown*
What do you think eye color will be: *Hazel*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *7lbs 8oz*


----------



## sausages

What day you think you will have baby: 16th February - Tuesday
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: brown 
What do you think eye color will be: dark blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs even


----------



## too_scared

too_scared said:


> What day you think you will have baby: June 13 (due 29th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know she's a girl
> What do you think hair color will be: blonde, but not much
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6 lb 4 oz

I was way off! 

She was born on June 16. She has quite a bit of light brown hair. And she was 7 lb 5 oz! I don't really know her eye color yet because she doesn't open them much yet. The bit I did see looked blue. Got to get one right, right?! :haha:


----------



## Twag

Twag said:


> What day you think you will have baby: due Nov 5, probably late like DS so around 12 Nov
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs +

So a little update as we had our scan yesterday but we are team :pink: :thumbup:
Due date is now 31 Oct so I am wrong there but I think she will turn up 28th Oct 
Only 19 more weeks eeeek


----------



## mommie2be

What day you think you will have baby: December 7th 

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (we find out 7/14) 

What do you think hair color will be: Brown

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 5oz

I can't wait to find all of this out ! :D


----------



## too_scared

too_scared said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: June 13 (due 29th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: already know she's a girl
> What do you think hair color will be: blonde, but not much
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6 lb 4 oz
> 
> I was way off!
> 
> She was born on June 16. She has quite a bit of light brown hair. And she was 7 lb 5 oz! I don't really know her eye color yet because she doesn't open them much yet. The bit I did see looked blue. Got to get one right, right?! :haha:Click to expand...

Aaaaand I was wrong about her eyes too! I think she has daddy's hazel eyes! Haha! 

At least I knew she was a girlie before they confirmed with the scan. That has to count for something, right? :haha:


----------



## Buttercup84

What day you think you will have baby: March 17th (due 3rd but my previous 2 were induced and still 12 and 14 days late)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl (may edit this after 12 week scan depending on the nub if I can see it)
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Hazel
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 10lbs


----------



## Srrme

Srrme said:


> What day you think you will have baby: June 18th, 2015
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 pounds 8 ounces.

Update! I had my baby June 17th, 2015. Baby is a GIRL with brown hair, blue eyes, and she weighed 6 pounds 10 ounces. &#128522;


----------



## SmartieMeUp

SmartieMeUp said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 21st June (EDD 20th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy (guess)
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 4oz

Born - 19th June
Gender - Girl
Hair - Mousy blonde
Eyes - Blue atm but going hazel I think
Weight - 7lb 12oz


----------



## diz

What day you think you will have baby: Monday 21st dec. due on 17th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy ( the third!)
What do you think hair color will be: ash/ light blond
What do you think eye color will be: blue grey
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8.3lbs

:flower:


----------



## ClaireMommaB

What day you think you will have baby: 5th January (Due 14th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark blonde/light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 5oz


----------



## nmpjcp2015

What day you think you will have baby: September 28
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: it's a boy :)
What do you think hair color will be: brownish red
What do you think eye color will be: brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 11oz


----------



## sailorsgirl

What day you think you will have baby: Due 1st Feb but with two previous c sections and Cholestasis I guess around 21st Jan 2016

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl, can't wait to find out

What do you think hair color will be: blonde 

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lb 10oz

I cant wait to find all of this out but this is my last pregnancy so don't want it to go too fast!!


----------



## PitaKat

What day you think you will have baby: Due January 16th, but I'm guessing baby will be born January 19th.

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl 

What do you think hair color will be: Light brown

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 8oz (that's what my son weighed when he was born, it'd be funny if this one weighed that much too!)


----------



## bombshellmom

What day you think you will have baby: I'm due March 24th with this bean. Due date with DD was July 28th but she came July 30th, so just going to guess either March 26th or March 22nd.

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: My intuition says :blue:

What do you think hair color will be: dark at first then turns lighter like DD

What do you think eye color will be: DD has blue eyes. so blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: DH was 10 lbs, I was 7lbs 13 oz and DD was 8lbs 0oz so guessing 8lbs 8oz 


fun!! :) will have to remember to come back here and see what I predicted lol.


----------



## salamander91

What day you think you will have baby: due April 6th will be born early by csection so I'm guessing March 23rd

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl

What do you think hair color will be: blonde

What do you think eye color will be: blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 12oz


----------



## SparklesHeart

What day you think you will have baby: Due Sept 1st but guessing at 8th Sept.
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl.
What do you think hair color will be:dark
What do you think eye color will be:blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 10oz


----------



## winterbabies3

What day you think you will have baby: *Due February 4th but I think end of January*

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *I don't know gender but think girl*

What do you think hair color will be: *Dark*

What do you think eye color will be: *Green*

How much to you predict baby will weigh: *7lbs 6ozs*


----------



## shaescott

Wellll I'm 3 weeks late and getting BFN but let's say I'm pregnant for this, ok?

What day you think you will have baby: *April 16th (due April 10th)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *girl*
What do you think hair color will be: *dark blonde*
What do you think eye color will be: *baby blue, then later on they'll turn green*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8 pounds*


----------



## Rachel89

What day you think you will have baby: *February 1st (due January 30th)*
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl*
What do you think hair color will be: *Light *
What do you think eye color will be: *Dark blue or grey*
How much to you predict baby will weigh: *7 pounds*


----------



## KBCupcake

What day you think you will have baby: September 1st or 2nd. I'm due this Sunday :)

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Confirmed girl!

What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown

What do you think eye color will be: Brown, but I'm hoping for hazel, like DH's eyes!

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7-8lbs


----------



## Nerdy

ok... I'm so doing this.

*What day you think you will have baby*: Due March 17, but am thinking C-Section will happen on or around March 10
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be*: I'm leaning towards girl
What do you think hair color will be: Either red or dark brown. DS was born BLACK but has gone chestnut!
*What do you think eye color will be*: Blue. No other option, both DH and I are blue eyed peeps. Gotta love science!
*How much to you predict baby will weigh*: 9+ lbs. My first, DS, was 10lbs 3oz.


----------



## carebear1981

carebear1981 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Sept 22nd
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: feeling like it's a boy. Will find out in 2 weeks hopefully!
> What do you think hair color will be: will likely be dark when born and turn blond (I was born dark haired and became blond and hubby is blond)
> What do you think eye color will be: blue (hubby is blue, mine are green but didn't turn green till I was 12-ish. Were blue prior)
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs 2oz (I was 7lbs 6oz hubby was over 9 but was a week late so I took an average ;))

I was pretty close. Baby boy was born September 19, 8lbs 7oz, dark hair and blue eyes.


----------



## charlie_lael

We're having a boy!


----------



## SparklesHeart

SparklesHeart said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Due Sept 1st but guessing at 8th Sept. I HAD MY BABY ON THE 14TH SEPT
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl. IT WAS A BOY!
> What do you think hair color will be:dark YEP &#128522;
> What do you think eye color will be:blue YEP!&#128515;
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 10oz I WAS WAY OFF, HE WEIGHED 10Lb 6OZ


----------



## Tink1o5

Tink1o5 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: October 2nd
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I think girl
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: brown/black
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: hazel brown
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 2 oz


What day you think you will have baby: she was born September 29th.

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: she was a girl 

What do you think hair color will be: her hair is very dark brown

What do you think eye color will be: not sure on eye color yet they are actually looking like they may turn blue!!

How much to you predict baby will weigh: she was 6lb 8oz

:cloud9::thumbup:


----------



## twinmummy06

twinmummy06 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: *10th February 2016*
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy*
> What do you think hair color will be: *Mousey blonde*
> What do you think eye color will be: *Blue, I'll be shocked if it's not as the other 4 are all blue.*
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: *8lbs 12oz*

Well already wrong for one, it's a girl <3


----------



## zmzerbe

What day you think you will have baby: 3/27/16 or 4/11/16
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Brown (but hoping for Red)
What do you think eye color will be: Dark Blue at birth but will turn to hazel/brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 4oz


----------



## Qmama79

Due date: 1st April but expecting Him to arrive March 23rd (Full moon) & he's measuring consistently a week ahead. 
Hair: dark and a lot (opposite of my first). Both OH and I are dark haired.
Eyes: light blue turning grey blue. No brown in family, first ds has grey green like his 2 grannies. OH and I have grey blue. 
Sex: boy & confirmed
Weight: hopefully 3.170kg 
Length: 52cm


----------



## Annaandbump

What day you think you will have baby:17Th March (due 24th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
What do you think hair color will be:brown
What do you think eye color will be:brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh:8lb 2oz


----------



## LillyFleur

What day you think you will have baby:18th Jan (due 9th) 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy 
What do you think hair color will be:black 
What do you think eye color will be: dark blue 
How much to you predict baby will weigh:8lb 4oz


----------



## bombshellmom

Wrong already! It's a girl! lol :pink:


----------



## zmzerbe

zmzerbe said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 3/27/16 or 4/11/16
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown (but hoping for Red)
> What do you think eye color will be: Dark Blue at birth but will turn to hazel/brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 4oz

Wrong already, it's a boy!


----------



## CRWx

What day you think you will have baby: Due on the 24th February but I think she'll be stubborn and arrive a few days late... 28th maybe? (Which was my original EDD)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know she's a girl 
What do you think hair color will be: Brown
What do you think eye color will be: Brown
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 6oz


----------



## Embo78

What day you think you will have baby: 21st November (due 13th November)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: we know it's a boy. 
What do you think hair color will be: blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 4.5


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

xxxemmaxxx said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Due 20th April I think it will be around the same day
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: My gut instinct is girl.
> What do you think hair color will be: brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7 3 like I was!

Love this! 
Mega late update as I've had his brother since too haha. 
He came 9 hours late so I was right about that! 
Brown hair and greeny eyes 8lb 2.. And all boy!


----------



## dani_tinks

What day you think you will have baby: EDD 6/4 I think baby will probably be about a week late (hoping not to be 2 weeks late like my first)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Not sure. Maybe girl?
What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Between 8-9lbs.


----------



## littlesteph

littlesteph said:


> What day you think you will have baby: November 12th
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl
> What do you think hair color will be: dark blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 5lb 6oz

well I was pretty off.
I had a boy
on November 2nd was meant to have a planned section on the 11th
he weighed 6lbs 1oz 
dark blue eyes
and dark brown hair.
 



Attached Files:







tom.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## too_scared

My goodness, he's cute!!


----------



## littlesteph

thank you


----------



## Twag

Twag said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: due Nov 5, probably late like DS so around 12 Nov
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs +
> 
> So a little update as we had our scan yesterday but we are team :pink: :thumbup:
> Due date is now 31 Oct so I am wrong there but I think she will turn up 28th Oct
> Only 19 more weeks eeeekClick to expand...

Seems I was right in the first place I am booked in to be induced 11th November (11 days overdue)


----------



## girlinyork

girlinyork said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Friday 13th November
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Would like another girl, but predicting a boy
> What do you think hair color will be: Bald like my daughter growing in reddy brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue like the rest of the family
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 2oz

Born 5th November, little boy, sandy coloured at 6lb 14 :cloud9: Beautiful


----------



## comotion89

What day you think you will have baby: Due 26/04/16 think she will come on May the 4th!
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: gender scan revealed a little girl
What do you think hair color will be: She will be bi-racial im black DH is white so no idea maybe dark brown /black. curly 
What do you think eye color will be: DH has blue/grey and brown in his eyes im dark brown so think she will have dark brown eyes.
How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 3


----------



## Twag

Twag said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: due Nov 5, probably late like DS so around 12 Nov
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs +
> 
> So a little update as we had our scan yesterday but we are team :pink: :thumbup:
> Due date is now 31 Oct so I am wrong there but I think she will turn up 28th Oct
> Only 19 more weeks eeeekClick to expand...
> 
> Seems I was right in the first place I am booked in to be induced 11th November (11 days overdue)Click to expand...

So I was pretty close

Isabella born 11-11-2015 weighing 8lb 6oz blonde hair and blue eyes


----------



## naturluvr

naturluvr said:


> What day you think you will have baby: November 2nd
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Leaning towards another girl
> What do you think hair color will be: full head of hair, dark blonde
> What do you think eye color will be: light blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 6lbs 5 oz

UPDATE

November 11th
boy
blond
blue
7lbs 9oz

I was a little off :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Couldn't have been more wrong!!

What day you think you will have baby: 21st November (due 13th November) Had him 28th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: we know it's a boy. 
What do you think hair color will be: blonde Its brown
What do you think eye color will be: blue Theyre like a dark gray colour.
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lb 4.5 LOL! He was 1oz off 10 lbs!!!


----------



## Bumblebee117

Oh this is fun! I join if that's ok!

What day do you think you'll have the baby? Due date is July 2nd, I think I will give birth on June 22nd.

If you don't already know, what do you think the sex will be? I think boy, OH thinks girl.

What do you think hair colour will be? Dark brown

What do you think eye colour will be? Brown

How much do you predict the baby will weigh? 7lbs 11oz


----------



## mazndave

mazndave said:


> What day you think you will have baby: December 27th (due 22nd)
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Boy. I have a boy and girl already, and everyone I know with one of each who have a 3rd, have the same gender as their 1st! Staying team :yellow:
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue/grey
> 
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 13oz

Pretty wrong on most counts! Had a baby girl today via EMCS, weighing 7lbs 6oz. Hasn't really opened her eyes yet, and she has quite a decent amount of brown hair.


----------



## LillyFleur

LillyFleur said:


> What day you think you will have baby:18th Jan (due 9th)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: boy
> What do you think hair color will be:black
> What do you think eye color will be: dark blue
> How much to you predict baby will weigh:8lb 4oz

It was a girl!! 7lbs 3oz, born Jan 3rd. She does have black hair and blue eyes so I wasn't completely wrong...


----------



## BethMaassen

Hahaha I was almost right.



BethMaassen said:


> What day you think you will have baby: *January 1st 2016 (Due December 25th)* December 23rd 2015:shrug:
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Girl* _Girl_ :thumbup:
> What do you think hair color will be: *Blonde * Blonde:thumbup:
> What do you think eye color will be: *Blue* Blue:thumbup:
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: *9lbs* 8lb 10oz:shrug:


----------



## xprincessx

What day you think you will have baby: October 14th (due October 4th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue at birth and brown later
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 5oz


----------



## winterbabies3

winterbabies3 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: *Due February 4th but I think end of January*...*Baby girl came at 36 weeks on January 13th due to cholestasis*
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *I don't know gender but think girl*...:thumbup:
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: *Dark*...:thumbup:
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: *Green*...*Blue for now*
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: *7lbs 6ozs*

...9*6.9lbs*

Perfect in every way!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Caitie44

*What day you think you will have baby:* Due 07/25, will have him on 07/22.
*If you don't already know what do you think sex will be:* :blue:
*What do you think hair color will be:* Dark brown
*What do you think eye color will be:* Dark blue
*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 8lbs 7oz


----------



## stiletto_mom

edit: nvm miscarried.


----------



## Ella86

*What day you think you will have baby:* Due (pretty positive, will find out Wednesday) Oct. 24, and I suspect I will go into labour about 2-3 weeks before. 

*If you don't already know, what do you think sex will be:* A girl

*What do you think hair color will be:* Dirty blonde 

*What do you think eye color will be:* Blue

*How much to you predict baby will weigh:* 5-6 lbs


----------



## twinmummy06

twinmummy06 said:


> what day you think you will have baby: *10th february 2016* February 12th!
> 
> if you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *boy* Girl!
> 
> what do you think hair color will be: *mousey blonde* Mousey blonde
> 
> what do you think eye color will be: *blue, i'll be shocked if it's not as the other 4 are all blue.* Blue
> 
> how much to your predict baby will weigh: *8lbs 12oz* 7lbs 12oz


.


----------



## CRWx

CRWx said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Due on the 24th February but I think she'll be stubborn and arrive a few days late... 28th maybe? (Which was my original EDD)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know she's a girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown
> What do you think eye color will be: Brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8lbs 6oz

I was completely out :rofl:

She was born on the 3rd March
She is a girl :haha:
She has mousey brown hair 
Blue eyes
7lbs 13oz


----------



## theraphosidae

What day you think you will have baby: I'm due Aug 29 and I think I will deliver that day. My first was only a day overdue.

If you don't already know, what do you think sex will be: I have a feeling it's a boy, will find out in 4 weeks

What do you think hair color will be: Light blonde

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs 10oz


----------



## Amalee

What day you think you will have baby: I'm due 7/26, and I think the baby will be born 7/19 (though I'm cheating a little - because of some serious issues after delivery for me, my doctor and I have already discussed that it will probably be safer to induce or have a C section at 39 weeks) 

If you don't already know, what do you think sex will be: Girl

What do you think hair color will be: Brown 

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs, 10 oz


----------



## zmzerbe

zmzerbe said:


> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: 3/27/16 or 4/11/16
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown (but hoping for Red)
> What do you think eye color will be: Dark Blue at birth but will turn to hazel/brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 4oz
> 
> Wrong already, it's a boy!Click to expand...


I'm anxious to see if any of this was correct now that the date is so close!


----------



## MeganS0326

What day you think you will have baby: September 5th (due September 11th)

If you don't already know, what do you think sex will be: guessing girl but we're team yellow so I've got a long wait to see. 

What do you think hair color will be: blonde

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs 3oz


----------



## Lost7

What day you think you will have baby: 6th October 2016 (Due 4th)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl, Have a Mother's Intuition, I have already purchased clothes.
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 10oz


----------



## FayDanielle

What day you think you will have baby: 23rd September - Due 17th. 
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl. 
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown.
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb 6oz


----------



## mum22ttc#3

What day do you think you will have baby: 26th June (due on the 19th).

If you don't already know what do you think sex of baby will be: already know we're having a boy.

What do you think hair colour will be: light brown

What do you think eye colour will be: blue

How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 2oz.


----------



## kittylady

What day you think you will have baby: 26th August due 26th
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl but hoping boy.
What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown when born but blond by 1 like my others
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 9lb


----------



## x-ginge-x

What day do you think you will have baby: September 10th (due 22nd)

If you don't already know what do you think sex of baby will be: Thinking body

What do you think hair colour will be: dark brown

What do you think eye colour will be: blue

How much do you predict baby will weigh: 10lb8


----------



## Jkelmum

What day you think you will have baby: Due 23/10
will have him on 30/9
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: girl 
What do you think hair color will be: Blonde
What do you think eye color will be: blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: 5lb 2oz


----------



## zmzerbe

zmzerbe said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 3/27/16 or 4/11/16
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown (but hoping for Red)
> What do you think eye color will be: Dark Blue at birth but will turn to hazel/brown
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 4oz


What day was baby born: early morning on 03/28/16 (I was so close!)
What is the baby's sex: Boy - we did find out he was a boy before birth, my original prediction was before we knew.
What is baby's hair color: Brown
What is baby's eye color: Dark Blue when he was born and they are starting to change to a brown/hazel color already.
How much did baby weigh: 6lbs on the dot.


----------



## Torz

What day you think you will have baby: 3rd October, I'm due the 1st October

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Probably another boy but hoping for a girl. We are staying :yellow: so it's going to be a long wait until we find out.

What do you think hair color will be: Probably very little amount of dark hair that falls out & turns bright blond like what happened with my last two.

What do you think eye color will be: Blue, but whether they stay that way is another guess. My eldest turned hazel slowly & my current youngest kept his bright blue peepers. 

How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb


----------



## comotion89

comotion89 said:



> What day you think you will have baby: Due 26/04/16 think she will come on May the 4th!
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: gender scan revealed a little girl
> What do you think hair color will be: She will be bi-racial im black DH is white so no idea maybe dark brown /black. curly
> What do you think eye color will be: DH has blue/grey and brown in his eyes im dark brown so think she will have dark brown eyes.
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 3

well I was wrong , she was born on the 12th, she's got light brown hair which is straight at the moment.
she has grey eyes at present and she weighed 5lb 12oz


----------



## dani_tinks

Updated!



dani_tinks said:


> What day you think you will have baby: EDD 6/4 I think baby will probably be about a week late (hoping not to be 2 weeks late like my first) Was induced due to RFM at a week overdue!
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Not sure. Maybe girl?Yup girl
> What do you think hair color will be: Light brown Yes, she's got mousey brown hair
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue Very dark blue eyes
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: Between 8-9lbs.Totally wrong, she was 7lbs 2oz


----------



## Victoria N

I wish my next baby will be born in February or March as me) I wish it will be a boy with brown curly hairs and gray or green eyes. But it only my dreams))))) Now I'm 4 months pregnant and will be the happiest mother anyway!


----------



## PitaKat

PitaKat said:


> What day you think you will have baby: Due January 16th, but I'm guessing baby will be born January 19th.
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Girl
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: Light brown
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> 
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 8oz (that's what my son weighed when he was born, it'd be funny if this one weighed that much too!)

She was born a week after I predicted. I was right about her gender, and hair and eye color. But she only weighed 7 lbs 5 oz. not bad! :haha:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

mum22ttc#3 said:


> What day do you think you will have baby: 26th June (due on the 19th).
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex of baby will be: already know we're having a boy.
> 
> What do you think hair colour will be: light brown
> 
> What do you think eye colour will be: blue
> 
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: 8lb 2oz.

I forgot about this thread.

Baby was born on the 18th June, totally unexpected to be early.

Probably more of a darker brown hair.

Greyish eyes but did go blue within the first two weeks, am expecting them to change to brown before a year? 

Was born 7lb 10.5oz but if he had of been born when I predicted he would have been pretty much what I had guessed :)


----------



## xprincessx

I can't remember if I have written my predictions for this pregnancy so I will do it now!

What day you think you will have baby: Due October 1st, think I will go full 12 days over and be induced. Think baby will be born October 13th

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know he is a boy

What do you think hair color will be: Brown but not much of it

What do you think eye color will be: Blue

How much do you predict baby will weigh: I think he will be my heaviest and will guess 9lb 2oz (my other 2 were 8lb 9oz and 7lb 11oz)


----------



## HappyAnjeL

What day do you think you will have baby? Due April 7th .. but guess April 3rd.

If you don't already know what do you think the sex will be? I go back and fourth with really no idea.. but thinking girl today.

What do you think hair color will be? Brown

What do you think eye color will be? Brown 

How much do you predict baby will weigh? 8lbs.


----------



## SarahP13

I'm 32+5 today so not long til I found out whether these answers are correct!!

What day do you think you will have baby? November 11th. Having a section at 39 weeks so should be right around then!

If you don't already know what do you think the sex will be? Thinking boy at the moment, have two girls already. 

What do you think hair color will be? Strawberry blonde

What do you think eye color will be? Blue

How much do you predict baby will weigh? 8lb 11. Girls were 9lb+ at 40+ weeks so thinking this one will be a tad smaller!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Fun! I wanna do this! 

What day do you think you will have baby? Due May 22 but I'm thinking it will be later (pretty sure I ov'd late) so maybe more like May 25th...

If you don't already know what do you think the sex will be? I have no clue but I keep thinking it could be a girl.... maybe because DH and I have had a girl's name picked since before I got preg. hahaha!

What do you think hair color will be? Red or strawberry blonde. Hubby was born a ginger then went dirty blonde and my mom is a redhead. I have strawberry blonde hair. Genetics tells it has to be one of the two.

What do you think eye color will be? Blue. We both have blue eyes, which is a recessive gene so if it is anything but I may be concerned.... hahahaha

How much do you predict baby will weigh? oh gosh, I have no clue.... 8lbs 7oz


----------



## KBCupcake

What day do you think you will have baby: April 1! I'm due April 6 and I think I might go a bit early. Though my first was born just a couple days before her due date.

If you don't already know what do you think sex of baby will be: I think it'll be another GIRL!

What do you think hair colour will be: Medium brown like its sister, or black like mine.

What do you think eye colour will be: Hazel like big sister!

How much do you predict baby will weigh: Around 8lbs


----------



## beanzz

Ooh I love things like this :D

What day do you think you will have baby? Due 27th October but reckon he/she will come 2nd Nov.

If you don't already know what do you think the sex will be? I have no gut feeling! :( boy?

What do you think hair color will be? Black.

What do you think eye color will be? Blue.

How much do you predict baby will weigh? 8lbs ish.


----------



## Torz

Torz said:


> What day you think you will have baby: 3rd October, I'm due the 1st October
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Probably another boy but hoping for a girl. We are staying :yellow: so it's going to be a long wait until we find out.
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: Probably very little amount of dark hair that falls out & turns bright blond like what happened with my last two.
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue, but whether they stay that way is another guess. My eldest turned hazel slowly & my current youngest kept his bright blue peepers.
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lb

I can finally update this as I had my baby today.

Due date was 1st October, I predicted baby coming on the 3rd & baby came today 7th at 40+6

We stayed team yellow & our bump turned pink. More & more as the pregnancy went on I did feel it was a girl & I was right.

I thought baby's hair would be dark brown but it's blond.

She has blue eyes, could change though

I predicted 7lb but she came out at 6lb 5oz


----------



## xprincessx

xprincessx said:


> I can't remember if I have written my predictions for this pregnancy so I will do it now!
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: Due October 1st, think I will go full 12 days over and be induced. Think baby will be born October 13th
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: Already know he is a boy
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: Brown but not much of it
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> 
> How much do you predict baby will weigh: I think he will be my heaviest and will guess 9lb 2oz (my other 2 were 8lb 9oz and 7lb 11oz)

I was slightly wrong on some of this :rofl:

He was born on October 7th in the end and I was not induced
Has brown hair (but not much) so was right there
Has blue eyes so was right there
Definitely wrong about weight...he was 7lbs 12oz which is 1oz more than my DD was but he seems tinier lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

What day you think you will have baby: I'm due on July 22, but women in my family tend to be late deliverers, so either July 27 (so 27/07/17) or July 31 (like Harry Potter) or Aug 4 (cuz my BDay is Apr 8: 08/04)
If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: I'd love a girl for so many reasons, but I feel like I'm slightly more likely to have a boy
What do you think hair color will be: Dirty blonde, or light brown
What do you think eye color will be: Blue
How much to you predict baby will weigh: Probably about 9lbs


----------



## MeganS0326

MeganS0326 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: September 5th (due September 11th)
> 
> If you don't already know, what do you think sex will be: guessing girl but we're team yellow so I've got a long wait to see.
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: blonde
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: Blue
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 8 lbs 3oz

I was right about gender and eye color and pretty close on weight (she was 8 lbs 5 oz). Still waiting on hair color. She came out with dark hair just like my son. His turned blonde at around 4 months old. Cora is 3 months but her hair is still pretty dark. I don't think she's going to make it to blonde. Possibly a very light brown.


----------



## ann89

UPDATED!



ann89 said:


> This is pretty neat!!
> 
> 
> What day you think you will have baby: July 10th (due date July 17th.)
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: we found out its a girl :)
> What do you think hair color will be: brown like mine
> What do you think eye color will be: blue Like dads
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: 7lbs 3oz


This is so old! But.. here's mine updated! 

Born: July 17th! I was induced
Sex: They were right! She's a girl!
Hair: Small amount of blonde hair!
eyes: Born blue but more hazel/brownish now!
weight: I forgot. :( She's 5 now!


----------



## vickyandchick

What day you think you will have the baby?: Due 7th August but think about the 12th August

If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: We know he's a boy

What do you think hair color will be: Dark brown

What do you think eye color will be: Dark grey

How much to you predict baby will weigh?: 9lbs 1oz


----------



## Buddysmum89

Buddysmum89 said:


> What day you think you will have baby: *Ill say it'll probably be late, id say 31st May/Beginning of June (Due on May 24th 2012(*
> 
> If you don't already know what do you think sex will be: *Boy, hopefully! (Find out on Jan 11th)*
> 
> What do you think hair color will be: *Well me and fiance both have dark brown hair so hopefully he'll have the same*
> 
> What do you think eye color will be: *Blue, i love kids with blue eyes their so sweet and fiance has blue eyes *
> 
> How much to you predict baby will weigh: *Id say 8-9lb since me and fiance we're both quite big babies *

Man was i wrong :haha: Was right about the sex but wrong about everything else!

Sebastian arrived on June 6th 2012
His eyes started blue but are now hazel
His hair is light brown 
And he only weighed 7lb 11oz


----------

